# OCN Freezer' Burn Overclocking Competition



## mllrkllr88

Reserved


----------



## mllrkllr88

Reserved 2


----------



## JCOC

Thanks for putting this together guys!!!! I'm super stoked about this comp. I cant wait to see who else joins us!!


----------



## 5erveD

Looking good guys!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## macsbeach98

looks Good Dave I am in for sure


----------



## DanKadr

Can’t wait 
Thanks for putting this together


----------



## Chilli-Man

Awesome, really happy this is happening. In for sure, hopefully I don't kill all my gear this time.


----------



## svictorcc

Looking great Dave, i'll participate for sure.
More than two years since last time i login here...
Rules are really good, fair to everyone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Looking forward to it!

...No idea if I'll be able to participate with GPU stuff though, as that requires FINDING one of those cards first


----------



## Vinster411

nice setup.

Vin


----------



## mllrkllr88

This is going to be a fun one! Unlimited CPU choices and nearly unlimited HD5000 series GPU's, there are alot of options. The cool thing about Cinebench R15 divided by core is that all CPU's can compete but there is no huge advantage to the big HEDT CPU's. What I have seen, after looking at lots of hwbot submissions and doing some calculations, is that the calculated scores are close between 2, 4, and 6 core Intel CPU's. This offers a huge range for everyone to be competitive with. 

I am so looking forward to this one 



WhiteWulfe said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> ...No idea if I'll be able to participate with GPU stuff though, as that requires FINDING one of those cards first


Awesome to see you pop in here and say hello, I really hope you can join us man!!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Really well thought out to not excluded anyone! And getting the sponsors! Let’s make it awesome. *cranks up a couple rigs to bin things* 👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking forward to when this all kicks off


----------



## svictorcc

Dave will it be allowed to participate in both categories?


----------



## Jpmboy

Looks like fun! Great OP Dave!


----------



## mllrkllr88

svictorcc said:


> Dave will it be allowed to participate in both categories?


You cannot participate in both categories. You can change midway, but your scores will be only ambient or extreme. Many people started out in ambient, just to make sure they had legal submissions, then changed over to extreme later on.


----------



## bigblock990

I'm in for sure!

Last comp was an absolute blast


----------



## NoGuru

Might jump in this to get back into some bench marking after taking a few years off. Probably not going extreme though as I sold all my gear years ago.


----------



## Duality92

GPU : http://imgur.com/gallery/bAURE4u
Controller : http://imgur.com/gallery/olFktpx (Google FTW) 

So I have this HIS 5870 with a up6213 controller, could you help me in putting a pot for variable voltage?

What would I need for display too like you do with your mods.


----------



## bigblock990

Duality92 said:


> GPU : http://imgur.com/gallery/bAURE4u
> Controller : http://imgur.com/gallery/olFktpx (Google FTW)
> 
> So I have this HIS 5870 with a up6213 controller, could you help me in putting a pot for variable voltage?
> 
> What would I need for display too like you do with your mods.


Check out mllrs epic guide right *HERE*

Correct volt display on amazon *HERE*


----------



## Duality92

bigblock990 said:


> Check out mllrs epic guide right *HERE*
> 
> Correct volt display on amazon *HERE*


Ordered the displays, now to see if I can figure it out myself xD


----------



## bigblock990

Duality92 said:


> Ordered the displays, now to see if I can figure it out myself xD


Mllr's guide is really easy to follow, you should have no problem doing the vmods.

The displays are easy aswell. The red wire goes to +12v, the black wire is ground. For both of those I just go right to the pcie connector. The white wire is the measured voltage. For vmem I usually go to a small smd cap on back of pcb behind mem IC. For vgpu I usually go to standard electrolytic cap near the chokes. Remember that caps have polarity, one side will be vgpu or vmem and the other is ground.

There are several knowledgeable vmod gurus that will be following this thread, so you will get plenty of help if needed. I am sure there will be tons of card/controller specific vmod guides posted in this thread once everyone gets going :thumb:


----------



## Duality92

http://imgur.com/gallery/3oy0VuA

Following the guide I get this, does it look right? Just need to understand I measure from the pin up to where. It isn't clear in the guide. Do I measure to resistance to ground or the resistance of the first resistor? 

Sizing to pot, the first resistor is like 0.1 ohms and that doesn't seem to make sense for sizing it. That's why I'm a bit lost, but I think apart from sizing the pot, it's ok.

Hope this can help someone else!


----------



## Noxinite

Hopefully everyone enjoys the comp and has lots of fun murdering modding their cards! 



Duality92 said:


> GPU : http://imgur.com/gallery/bAURE4u
> Controller : http://imgur.com/gallery/olFktpx (Google FTW)
> 
> So I have this HIS 5870 with a up6213 controller, could you help me in putting a pot for variable voltage?
> 
> What would I need for display too like you do with your mods.





Duality92 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/3oy0VuA
> 
> Following the guide I get this, does it look right? Just need to understand I measure from the pin up to where. It isn't clear in the guide. Do I measure to resistance to ground or the resistance of the first resistor?
> 
> Sizing to pot, the first resistor is like 0.1 ohms and that doesn't seem to make sense for sizing it. That's why I'm a bit lost, but I think apart from sizing the pot, it's ok.
> 
> Hope this can help someone else!


So if you follow Mllr's modding guide you need to check pin 17 (FB = feedback), multiply it by 20-25 to get the potentiometer (pot) value you need (I would say round down to nearest pot value as these cards eat volts), set the pot to max and solder it between any ground pad and the FB pin (not the actual pin, but any point with the same resistance on the same trace).

You might also need pin 21 (IMAX = OCP limit setting) if you run into OCP issues; in this case you probably should solder a resistor/pot (using the same method as above to find a solder point), of the same resistance as the measured value, to ground to increase the OCP limit.

I would always recommend adding disable/enable switches to your mods as it makes it a lot easier to debug any issues you are having.

When we're taking about measuring resistances it will always be between the point (pin) and ground. (Some OCP/loadline mods are different).

It might be easier to find alternative ground points other than the PCIE power connectors if you have a weak soldering iron.



Spoiler



A lot of these cards will probably run fine with software volts, but where's the fun in that. 



uP6213 datasheet link in case anyone wants more information:


Spoiler



https://pdf-datasheet-datasheet.netdna-ssl.com/pdf-down/u/P/6/uP6213-UPIMicro.pdf


----------



## bigblock990

Try to measure resistance to ground directly from pin 17 and make note of that value. Then you can check the resistors to find the matching value of pin 17. Most likely it is just the other side of the resistor you circled.


----------



## Duality92

I'll just do the ocp mod too.

Thanks everyone. Is the point for display ok? It's on the + side of the output cap.


----------



## Noxinite

It looks fine, but you can check the resistance of both against ground to see which is the output. It might be a very small value, but greater than the ground side.

Edit: Don't forget about the vmem mod as well.


----------



## ikem

woohoo! im in for this one. To bad I cant use my Quadfire 5970 :/


----------



## Mikecdm

NoGuru said:


> Might jump in this to get back into some bench marking after taking a few years off. Probably not going extreme though as I sold all my gear years ago.


I took like 4 years off, still kept my dewars and most of my pots. Started back up for the team cup and it was fun again.


----------



## mllrkllr88

NoGuru said:


> Might jump in this to get back into some bench marking after taking a few years off. Probably not going extreme though as I sold all my gear years ago.


Whoa, didn't expect to see you here, awesome man :thumb::thumb: What sort of platform are you running now? I take it the days of EP45-UD3P are over for you?


----------



## Samsarulz

im in


----------



## Duality92

Noxinite said:


> It looks fine, but you can check the resistance of both against ground to see which is the output. It might be a very small value, but greater than the ground side.
> 
> Edit: Don't forget about the vmem mod as well.


I'm not sure where the memory pwm controller is


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Should be in


----------



## JCOC

Did anyone notice the Z390 Phantom ITX board a lucky draw prize? Pretty stoked about that. Lol Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## NoGuru

Mikecdm said:


> I took like 4 years off, still kept my dewars and most of my pots. Started back up for the team cup and it was fun again.


Wish I had by dewars and pots still. Good to see you again Mike.


----------



## NoGuru

mllrkllr88 said:


> Whoa, didn't expect to see you here, awesome man :thumb::thumb: What sort of platform are you running now? I take it the days of EP45-UD3P are over for you?


LOL, yeah the EP45 was gone a long time ago.

Current setup is ASRock Taichi 390 with i7-8086K and AIO 240 running at 5.3Ghz and RTX 2070 MSI Armor.

I've been out so long I am not sure what OS to run anymore so might just run stock W10 or I might try Tiny XP if I still have it.


----------



## bigblock990

NoGuru said:


> LOL, yeah the EP45 was gone a long time ago.
> 
> Current setup is ASRock Taichi 390 with i7-8086K and AIO 240 running at 5.3Ghz and RTX 2070 MSI Armor.
> 
> I've been out so long I am not sure what OS to run anymore so might just run stock W10 or I might try Tiny XP if I still have it.


Unfortunately XP isn't working on asrock z390 mobos.


----------



## NoGuru

bigblock990 said:


> Unfortunately XP isn't working on asrock z390 mobos.


Challenge accepted  Probably needs some drivers pre loaded to XP to work? I might try a little unless you have put some time in.


----------



## SamuelL421

I'm in with my old 5870 assuming I get a new test bench under the tree. I'm planning on some sort of TBD extreme ambient air/water for this, maybe drilling a rajintek morpheus to fit.

Question to anyone, would running this on a 775 board with Q6600 cause any big bottlenecks to these gpu benchmarks? I know these are not cpu heavy to avoid penalizing lower-end hardware, but still feel like it would have to leave some performance on the table..?


----------



## bigblock990

NoGuru said:


> Challenge accepted  Probably needs some drivers pre loaded to XP to work? I might try a little unless you have put some time in.


The z390 boards asmedia ports don't support IDE mode anymore. It *might* be possible to boot an xp image with the custom asus z270 ahci drivers, however the asrock bios doesn't support xp so performance won't be good.

Since the z170mocf is working great with 9900k and easily supports XP with ide mode, I don't foresee Nick implementing xp support for z390. However that doesn't mean it won't ever happen.


----------



## mllrkllr88

JCOC said:


> Did anyone notice the Z390 Phantom ITX board a lucky draw prize? Pretty stoked about that. Lol Wish me luck guys!!


Nice catch! I got confirmation about the final motherboards for the prize. They ended up not being the same model, so I changed around the prizes a little bit to make sure all categories have relatively even prizes regardless of cooling. 



NoGuru said:


> LOL, yeah the EP45 was gone a long time ago.
> Current setup is ASRock Taichi 390 with i7-8086K and AIO 240 running at 5.3Ghz and RTX 2070 MSI Armor.
> I've been out so long I am not sure what OS to run anymore so might just run stock W10 or I might try Tiny XP if I still have it.


That sounds like a killer setup and literally perfect for this comp! Unfortunately, as BB said, XP is not working on that board and its nothing you can fix. You will find that good ol' W7 64 is going to be the best OS for all benches in this competition. It will be a challenge just getting W7 installed haha, but there are people who can help if you need it :thumb:




SamuelL421 said:


> I'm in with my old 5870 assuming I get a new test bench under the tree. I'm planning on some sort of TBD extreme ambient air/water for this, maybe drilling a rajintek morpheus to fit.
> 
> Question to anyone, would running this on a 775 board with Q6600 cause any big bottlenecks to these gpu benchmarks? I know these are not cpu heavy to avoid penalizing lower-end hardware, but still feel like it would have to leave some performance on the table..?


Awesome man, glad to have you in this comp! As for 775 platform in this competition I think you will actually be surprised how well you can do in the 3D section. To be honest, you will not be competitive with 775 in the 2D benchmarks. However, in the 3D section, both benchmarks are just about ALL GPU, so I honestly think you well if you have a good card. Regardless of how you place, it would still be cool to see 775 :cheers:


----------



## NoGuru

20c is room tempature. So what if it's 0c outside and I am in my garage? Or I have peliters in the mail...


----------



## bigblock990

NoGuru said:


> 20c is room tempature. So what if it's 0c outside and I am in my garage? Or I have peliters in the mail...


Then you can have a blast competing in the extreme category


----------



## NoGuru

bigblock990 said:


> Then you can have a blast competing in the extreme category


I see, well I might stick with the ambient for now. 

Anyone selling any pots?


----------



## Noxinite

Duality92 said:


> I'm not sure where the memory pwm controller is


Probably the IC at the top here: https://i.imgur.com/k6EC6h6.jpg

Same thing with finding the FB pin as the core controller.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - yeah, 20C is a bit... _non-seasonal_ this time of year in the north. 
I did find a 5870 on ebay tho.


----------



## ikem

Jpmboy said:


> lol - yeah, 20C is a bit... _non-seasonal_ this time of year in the north.
> I did find a 5870 on ebay tho.


-20 is the true seasonal.

just snagged one off the bay too. Pretty good price.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - I had 2 good ones several years ago (and a 5850)... lol, sold on ebay! These old-gear comps are making me buy my old sheet back.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> lol - yeah, 20C is a bit... _non-seasonal_ this time of year in the north.



Lots of people seem to have issues with this. Last time it was fine, but for North America it might be an issue. What do you think guys, do we need to change it?? 17c?


----------



## zeropluszero

Chilli-Man said:


> Awesome, really happy this is happening. In for sure, hopefully I don't kill all my gear this time.


Sounds unlikely


----------



## Jpmboy

honestly... being a "chilled" water guy myself, there's very little benefit to scores even at 15C as a low (except for maybe some reduced degradation in my experience). We're basically talking about a peak temp that's only 5C different. Nothing like the electrical changes (not simply cold) that occur at -80C or lower.
So, just pick a non sub-zero number that is practical (eg, does not force any fudging of the starting temperatures in the ambient class.)
Lol - this just reminded me of Stinky's subs on the Bot claiming "water cooled" and showing a rig with ICE condensing all over it. :laughings


----------



## Mikecdm

NoGuru said:


> Challenge accepted  Probably needs some drivers pre loaded to XP to work? I might try a little unless you have put some time in.


You'll rethink ever considering to do any overclocking if you try to get xp to work. I spent like 5 hours on windows 7 and gave up, used install from a z270 apex.


----------



## NoGuru

Mikecdm said:


> You'll rethink ever considering to do any overclocking if you try to get xp to work. I spent like 5 hours on windows 7 and gave up, used install from a z270 apex.


Okay, point taken. Do we have any stripped W10 OS's anywhere or do I need to make my own?


----------



## kicsipapucs

I'll try to take part this time and not mess up like last time with the GTX200s which are my fave cards actually yet I haven't posted a single sub...


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Amazing competition.


----------



## JCOC

bigblock990 said:


> Unfortunately XP isn't working on asrock z390 mobos.


Sad day.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Good to see you again ,shoot me PM if you need anything ..pots,dewars,GPU's ,etc
Cheers


----------



## mllrkllr88

Someone pointed out that there is a good chance not all HD5000 series GPU's can run the GPUPI bench. I have tested HD5870 and HD5850 (the 2 best for this comp) myself, and they both have no problem with GPUPI. According to the Wikipedia, which I linked in the OP, the cards that support double precision and thus GPUPI should be HD5830, HD5850, HD5870. 


While you can use any of the cards listed in the OP for the Vantage stage, please note that some of them might not be compatible with GPUPI. Those who wish to compete for top rankings will likely just use the best card to begin with, so I don't foresee this being an issue.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Lets start a few hours early! The wallpaper attached to the OP and here:
View attachment Freezer_Burn_OCN.zip


----------



## NoGuru

Here is a test run to see what I missed on my screen shot 

Edit: added a shot with the background.


----------



## Duality92

NoGuru said:


> Here is a test run to see what I missed on my screen shot
> 
> Edit: added a shot with the background.


it's divided by core, so you'd get a boost if you enable HT


----------



## ikem

Here are probably the best I can get for CPU subs. Still waiting on my 5870.

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711009


----------



## mllrkllr88

Sorry guys, I accidentally uploaded the wrong wallpaper for the first few hours (I had a few test versions on my desktop lol). If you would, please download the wallpaper again, thank you


----------



## mllrkllr88

Cheers!! Getting things kicked off early, I LIKE IT! :cheers:



NoGuru said:


> Here is a test run to see what I missed on my screen shot
> 
> Edit: added a shot with the background.


The benchmark window is obstructed and you need a rig picture. As per the rules on hwbot and here, you must show a fully rendered image with nothing covering it for R15.



ikem said:


> Here are probably the best I can get for CPU subs. Still waiting on my 5870.


You need to show the completed Geekbench benchmark result in the screenshot, showing the browser result will not be legal. R15 added


----------



## MattBaneLM

What was the temperature decision?


----------



## kicsipapucs

MattBaneLM said:


> What was the temperature decision?


Says on first page mate, +15C lower limit for ambient category.


----------



## MattBaneLM

*ok?*

Testing. OK?


----------



## Jpmboy

MattBaneLM said:


> Testing. OK?


looks good to me.


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for the feedback. That is why I submitted early so I can work out the submission bugs.


----------



## richiec77

If forced to use Windows 10: build 1709 without updates has worked fairly well overall. 

Other option for getting Win7 to install on newer platforms is to use an older USB 1.1 or 2.0 PCIe card. Like this one here I've been using for x299/Z370.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RL8V7E/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This looks like a fun challenge! Thanks for putting it together


----------



## ikem

mllrkllr88 said:


> Cheers!! Getting things kicked off early, I LIKE IT! :cheers:
> 
> 
> The benchmark window is obstructed and you need a rig picture. As per the rules on hwbot and here, you must show a fully rendered image with nothing covering it for R15.
> 
> 
> You need to show the completed Geekbench benchmark result in the screenshot, showing the browser result will not be legal. R15 added


I do not get the window that is in the example screenshot for Geek bench. This happened last time too and I just dropped the bench. I cannot save my bench as it isnt listed anywhere. 

It looks like while in Tryout mode you cannot get a valid result for this comp.

Should be listed that somewhere that it requires a key.


----------



## kicsipapucs

*kicsipapucs entry*

Hey guys!

Here are my first results:
R15: 1137/4=284.25

Geek3 ram: 8584

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711225
Vantage gpu: 21819

And sys pic:


----------



## glutenfree

Woot! Just picked up a Diamond HD5750 (BNIB) yesterday for $20 plus I found a Sapphire HD5870 for under $30 (shipped). I was a little bummed to see my HD5970's cannot be used (I still have 3 of those bad boys from back in the day!)

I will be setting up today and doing my initial setup runs for ambient (this go round) and will work on my extreme setup over the coming weeks.

Hats off to the event organizers, I was excited to see the last comp even though I was unable to participate due to lack of nVidia GPU of the correct series.

Best wishes to all and let's have some fun!


----------



## glutenfree

kicsipapucs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here are my first results:
> R15: 1137/4=284.25
> 
> Geek3 ram: 8584
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711225
> Vantage gpu: 21819
> 
> And sys pic:



Nice test bench! I have that same one although that is my "setup" rig...I use a Cooler Master HAF XB Evo case (stripped down) for my clocking rig, I will post some pics of both later


----------



## kicsipapucs

glutenfree said:


> Nice test bench! I have that same one although that is my "setup" rig...I use a Cooler Master HAF XB Evo case (stripped down) for my clocking rig, I will post some pics of both later


Thanks bud! It's an ES Cooler Master Test Bench v2. They never released it to my knowledge


----------



## GtiJason

kicsipapucs said:


> Thanks bud! It's an ES Cooler Master Test Bench v2. They never released it to my knowledge


ES Test bench, guess you won't be competing for prizes ! haha
Time to see if I can find a cpu w/ HT and a few cheap 5870/50's


----------



## mllrkllr88

Please see added rule to R15 in the OP:
 Cannot simulate cores. Ex: If the CPU is 8700k then it must be run 6/12, or 7940x 14/28


----------



## NoGuru

This one should work


----------



## Jpmboy

kicsipapucs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here are my first results:
> R15: 1137/4=284.25
> 
> Geek3 ram: 8584
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711225
> Vantage gpu: 21819
> 
> And sys pic:


Geekbench screenshot does not show the multicore memory score (tho it is in the validation link). The screenshot really should show the comp's benchmark result...


----------



## DrDominodog51

GB3 - 2185 Multi-Core Memory - http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711410

R15 - 159/2=79.5 CB 

Good luck everybody!

-DrDominodog51


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quick refresher course for Geekbench 3

Firstly, we cannot accept results which are shown in the web browser, only the benchmark result window is legal. In this competition, we are only looking at the Multi-Core memory score. Don't fear, this does not mean that people with 32 cores will win, they in fact wont! The memory score is not effected by cores, and indeed is not effected much by CPU frequency either. This benchmark can be run with simulated cores, so you can run 2 core with 2 thread on an 8700K if you wish.

-Geekbench 3.2.x or newer is required 
-The green boxes show all the required information for an ambient submission. 
-If space is limited you can partially hide part of the motherboard tab, but we need to see the part highlighted in green.
-The benchmark result window requires an activated copy of this benchmark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Ned to try some better ram... these sticks just can't hold 4000c12. the bench just fails. no crash, it either stops or errors out to windows trouble shooter.

GB3 multimemory - 8384
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711445


----------



## MattBaneLM

mllrkllr88 said:


> Quick refresher course for Geekbench 3
> 
> Firstly, we cannot accept results which are shown in the web browser, only the benchmark result window is legal. In this competition, we are only looking at the Multi-Core memory score. Don't fear, this does not mean that people with 32 cores will win, they in fact wont! The memory score is not effected by cores, and indeed is not effected much by CPU frequency either. This benchmark can be run with simulated cores, so you can run 2 core with 2 thread on an 8700K if you wish.
> 
> -Geekbench 3.2.x or newer is required
> -The green boxes show all the required information for an ambient submission.
> -If space is limited you can partially hide part of the motherboard tab, but we need to see the part highlighted in green.
> -The benchmark result window requires an activated copy of this benchmark.
> View attachment 235498



can we sub geek3 like this buddy?


----------



## Jpmboy

gb3 m memory - 8481
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711476


----------



## mllrkllr88

MattBaneLM said:


> can we sub geek3 like this buddy?


Unfortunately that just wont work. You could open any Geek3 result in your web browser and show that with the appropriate CPUz tabs. Results shown in the web browser are not legal on hwbot, and thus, not legal here either.


----------



## DanKadr

Is there a way to show the score in the bench window in the free version? Or we have to buy it to do so?


----------



## Cautilus

mllrkllr88 said:


> Unfortunately that just wont work. You could open any Geek3 result in your web browser and show that with the appropriate CPUz tabs. Results shown in the web browser are not legal on hwbot, and thus, not legal here either.


HWBOT allows submissions using Geek3 tryout -> http://hwbot.org/news/10034_application_93_rules/

It's your competition so feel free to run it how you like, however you can see the upload date on the result submission, surely you could use that as proof for people trying to use old uploaded results as their own? You could just say someone needs to make their post here within 30 minutes of uploading the result as proof that the sub is theirs and no one else's. It's annoying for the person, but if they don't want to buy Geek3 then it's not too big of an ask.



DanKadr said:


> Is there a way to show the score in the bench window in the free version? Or we have to buy it to do so?


No, there's no way to show the result in the Geek3 browser in the tryout version, you'll need to purchase a license to do that.


----------



## 5erveD

A license for GB3 isn't that much.
But to make it even more easier!


----------



## Jpmboy

deleted - wrong background


----------



## NoGuru

GB 6332
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711735


----------



## 5erveD

*Test*

The thing which bothers me is that when uploading the result on internet it was OK. 
After uploading for a second time it is flagged as inacurrate by GB.
Can someone tell me if this will pass!

GB3 Mem score 8620

GB3 result:
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711755


----------



## mllrkllr88

I thought I would test out the card with the stock cooler before I go to water. HD5850 Ambient submission:


----------



## mllrkllr88

kicsipapucs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here are my first results:
> R15: 1137/4=284.25
> 
> Geek3 ram: 8584
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711225
> Vantage gpu: 21819


The geekbench screenshot does not show your memory score, that version of benchmark is not allowed. All other scores accepted and updated. 



NoGuru said:


> This one should work


R15 accepted!



DrDominodog51 said:


> GB3 - 2185 Multi-Core Memory
> R15 - 159/2=79.5 CB
> 
> Good luck everybody!
> 
> -DrDominodog51


Accepted



Jpmboy said:


> gb3 m memory - 8481
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711476





MattBaneLM said:


> Testing. OK?





NoGuru said:


> GB 6332
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711735


Accepted



5erveD said:


> The thing which bothers me is that when uploading the result on internet it was OK.
> After uploading for a second time it is flagged as inacurrate by GB.
> Can someone tell me if this will pass!
> 
> GB3 Mem score 8620
> 
> GB3 result:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711755


This is a weird one, I have never seen this particular error before. It think at this point we should reject it until we know more. How about you run this again a few times and see if you consistently get that error? 

All submissions at this point have been added to the spreadsheet! I will update the OP at the end of the day! I know the geekbench issue is frustrating, however, the price of the key is very reasonable. Remember everyone, this competition has 4 benchmarks but only 3 of them count for your final points. Thus, you can skip geekbench3 and still win the entire competition. 
Keep it going everyone, and good luck!


----------



## 5erveD

> This is a weird one, I have never seen this particular error before. It think at this point we should reject it until we know more. How about you run this again a few times and see if you consistently get that error?
> 
> All submissions at this point have been added to the spreadsheet! I will update the OP at the end of the day! I know the geekbench issue is frustrating, however, the price of the key is very reasonable. Remember everyone, this competition has 4 benchmarks but only 3 of them count for your final points. Thus, you can skip geekbench3 and still win the entire competition.
> Keep it going everyone, and good luck!


I uploaded it again and now it is fine. Not sure what it was.
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711847

Ill be rerunning again. Will update score soon.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mikecdm

mllrkllr88 said:


> I thought I would test out the card with the stock cooler before I go to water. HD5850 Ambient submission:
> View attachment 235716


Whats with the hall of fame ram, you gotta use the team ram to keep it consistent. You got the asrock board, oc cool block, only missing team ram.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Mikecdm said:


> Whats with the hall of fame ram, you gotta use the team ram to keep it consistent. You got the asrock board, oc cool block, only missing team ram.


Busted! You missed one other little easter egg tho... If you notice in the hwmonitor window the memory is listed as G.Skill 4266c19, but the heatsinks are HOF. Well, in fact they are HOF GOC 2016 final sticks but they had corrupted SPD so I transplanted SPD IC's from a dead kit of 4266 G.Skill. I did the repair for a friend and I was just testing them for him before I ship back. 

I will use the new Team memory when I jump over to subzero, thees are just placeholders.


----------



## DrDominodog51

5erveD said:


> I uploaded it again and now it is fine. Not sure what it was.
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711847
> 
> Ill be rerunning again. Will update score soon.
> Thanks for looking!


I got the same error myself when I reuploaded the same score file twice. I had to rerun it to get my submission above.

I just ran GB3 and uploaded the run twice to get the error again:
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711887
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711888


----------



## DR4G00N

Quick GB ambient placeholder.

GB3 Mem: 8645

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711891


----------



## Jpmboy

nothing quick about this ram kit. :O

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711919


----------



## mllrkllr88

DrDominodog51 said:


> I got the same error myself when I reuploaded the same score file twice. I had to rerun it to get my submission above.
> 
> I just ran GB3 and uploaded the run twice to get the error again:
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711887
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711888


Good info, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Splave

GB3 9900k Retail 9413
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712151


----------



## Noxinite

Splave said:


> GB3 9900k Retail 9413
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712151


Gimme rig pic or I ban you. 

Edit: added.



DR4G00N said:


> Quick GB ambient placeholder.
> 
> GB3 Mem: 8645
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711891


Added.



Jpmboy said:


> nothing quick about this ram kit. :O
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8711919


Added.


----------



## Splave

If anyone looking for EZ mode no mod needed GPUs I have a pair here 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1715024-fs-msi-5870-lightnings-x2.html#post27743172

(feel free to delete this I mean well)


----------



## Jpmboy

okay... pulled a "good" 2x8GB kit of GS 3600c15 out of another rig. Clearly my 4400c19 kit is having issues at 4000c12 at any voltage. Weird thing is they do better at high freqs than the 3600 kit (rg, 4500+), IDk - ram is "like a box of chocolates". 
waiting on 2 5870s off sleazebay 

*Updated GB3 memory -- 8799*
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712223
4000 12-11-11-28 at 1.9V.


----------



## Jpmboy

R15 sub


----------



## JCOC

I had some fun with the 9900K so I though I would sub for the comp. 


GB3 Mem Score: 8736 (need to comeback to this one)










CBR15: 2914 











Pictures of the Session:


----------



## MrBreeze

I'm sorry but the brute garbage can monitor stand wins the comp hands down. 
Nice pics JC!


----------



## MrBreeze

Splave said:


> If anyone looking for EZ mode no mod needed GPUs I have a pair here
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1715024-fs-msi-5870-lightnings-x2.html#post27743172
> 
> (feel free to delete this I mean well)


Hahahahaha now that's selling at the top of the market!


----------



## JCOC

MrBreeze said:


> I'm sorry but the brute garbage can monitor stand wins the comp hands down.
> Nice pics JC!


Lmao

It was there looking all tall and stuff. So I had too. Needed more on the table. Plus it was an ASUS monitor so I bet it felt like it was to home. Lulz I'm kidding

Thanks MrBreeze!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking great guys


----------



## kicsipapucs

A bit better score, hopefully it's valid.
R15 7700k 1147/4=286.75


----------



## DR4G00N

Jpmboy said:


> okay... pulled a "good" 2x8GB kit of GS 3600c15 out of another rig. Clearly my 4400c19 kit is having issues at 4000c12 at any voltage. Weird thing is they do better at high freqs than the 3600 kit (rg, 4500+), IDk - ram is "like a box of chocolates".
> waiting on 2 5870s off sleazebay
> 
> *Updated GB3 memory -- 8799*
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712223
> 4000 12-11-11-28 at 1.9V.


Added. Probably different PCB's and date on your mem kit's, 3600c15 is likely an older kit with A1 PCB whereas 4400c19 sounds like an A2 PCB which is good for high freq.



Jpmboy said:


> R15 sub


Ambient is limited to both 5GHz Core & 5GHz Cache but it shows 5.2GHz Cache in your SS somehow so I can't add it. Unless of course you want to be put in extreme. 



JCOC said:


> I had some fun with the 9900K so I though I would sub for the comp.
> 
> GB3 Mem Score: 8736 (need to comeback to this one)
> 
> CBR15: 2914
> 
> Pictures of the Session:


Added R15. Nice chip JC. 
You need a validation link for that GB3 sub also if you have one.



kicsipapucs said:


> A bit better score, hopefully it's valid.
> R15 7700k 1147/4=286.75


Please add a rig pic to your post even it's the same as your previous one. Your SS looks good though.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nice work everyone, I updated the OP with current scores, check it out. Wow, nice work Splave and JCOC, I am happy to see some LN2 within the first week of the competition.


----------



## Duality92

So, final VMod layout for the HIS 5870 Turbo, VMEM, VCORE, OCP delete along with voltage displays. À la Mllrkllr88.


----------



## JCOC

DR4G00N said:


> Added R15. Nice chip JC.
> You need a validation link for that GB3 sub also if you have one.


Thanks DR4! I'm still working on my GB3 mem score. Thanks for letting me know though. I will be sure to posta validation link. 



mllrkllr88 said:


> Nice work everyone, I updated the OP with current scores, check it out. Wow, nice work Splave and JCOC, I am happy to see some LN2 within the first week of the competition.


I know right!! I can't wait to see the other LN2 scores. Splave has already came down with the hammer for GB3 mem score. Lol


----------



## Noxinite

Duality92 said:


> So, final VMod layout for the HIS 5870 Turbo, VMEM, VCORE, OCP delete along with voltage displays. À la Mllrkllr88.


Looks good assuming you checked all resistances.

Can you read voltages from the inductors? I normally do it from the capacitors after the inductors.


----------



## richiec77

Splave said:


> GB3 9900k Retail 9413
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712151


Hold up......da ***??!! 

That's B-die....frozen....and at 12-11-11!!!!! And around 4260!!!!

That's epic! Well done!


----------



## NoGuru

I think you can add caps all along the area I circled in red as well.


----------



## mllrkllr88

richiec77 said:


> Hold up......da ***??!!
> 
> That's B-die....frozen....and at 12-11-11!!!!! And around 4260!!!!


He just snuk that one in there huh :h34r-smi :h34r-smi Just happens to be GB3 memory score all time WR 



NoGuru said:


> I think you can add caps all along the area I circled in red as well.


It looks like you have selected the VRM input caps. It would not be a bad idea to cap that area, but I have found better results capping the VRM output, before it hits core.


----------



## Duality92

Noxinite said:


> Looks good assuming you checked all resistances.
> 
> Can you read voltages from the inductors? I normally do it from the capacitors after the inductors.


Can you show me where you mean?


----------



## richiec77

mllrkllr88 said:


> He just snuk that one in there huh :h34r-smi :h34r-smi Just happens to be GB3 memory score all time WR


Yeah! It's impressive.

But I'm most surprised and heavily intrigued that it's FROZEN B-die. It's notorious for wanting to be around +10-20C to function right. And that causes many to fight RAM slot flooding with longer sessions. Allen just struck gold! And found Platnum and Diamonds with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> GB3 9900k Retail 9413
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712151


crazy good... frosty! and the MOCF is still the best 1151 board.


----------



## JCOC

This is the best I could do for GB3 Multi Core Mem score. I tried my hardest to get 4133C12-12/12-12 but it wouldn't pass no matter what. I still had a lot of fun with the 9900K and 9700K though. This comp has been a blast so far!! 

Score: 8943
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712713









*
*


----------



## Mikecdm

One sub for ambient, gpu showing lower temps than ambient. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Kryton

richiec77 said:


> Yeah! It's impressive.
> 
> But I'm most surprised and heavily intrigued that it's FROZEN B-die. It's notorious for wanting to be around +10-20C to function right. And that causes many to fight RAM slot flooding with longer sessions. Allen just struck gold! And found Platnum and Diamonds with it.


Or put another way - "He sunk my battleship!!!"

Great job Splave!


----------



## Jpmboy

DR4G00N said:


> Added.
> 
> Ambient is limited to both 5GHz Core *& 5GHz Cache* but it shows 5.2GHz Cache in your SS somehow so I can't add it. Unless of course you want to be put in extreme.


oops - guess I should have known that.


----------



## kicsipapucs

DR4G00N said:


> Added. Probably different PCB's and date on your mem kit's, 3600c15 is likely an older kit with A1 PCB whereas 4400c19 sounds like an A2 PCB which is good for high freq.
> 
> 
> Ambient is limited to both 5GHz Core & 5GHz Cache but it shows 5.2GHz Cache in your SS somehow so I can't add it. Unless of course you want to be put in extreme.
> 
> 
> Added R15. Nice chip JC.
> You need a validation link for that GB3 sub also if you have one.
> 
> 
> Please add a rig pic to your post even it's the same as your previous one. Your SS looks good though.


Okay, I added a sys pic.


----------



## KSATEAAA23

ambient category

CINEBENCH R15

I7 8700K/5001MHZ/1665CB


----------



## DR4G00N

JCOC said:


> This is the best I could do for GB3 Multi Core Mem score. I tried my hardest to get 4133C12-12/12-12 but it wouldn't pass no matter what. I still had a lot of fun with the 9900K and 9700K though. This comp has been a blast so far!!
> 
> Score: 8943
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712713


Added.



Mikecdm said:


> One sub for ambient, gpu showing lower temps than ambient. Makes a lot of sense.


Added.



kicsipapucs said:


> Okay, I added a sys pic.


Added.


----------



## DR4G00N

KSATEAAA23 said:


> ambient category
> 
> CINEBENCH R15
> 
> I7 8700K/5001MHZ/1665CB


Added.


----------



## Nikster

kicsipapucs said:


> A bit better score, hopefully it's valid.
> R15 7700k 1147/4=286.75


Sure? 5G^^ never ever  Thats 5,05-5,1G

Thats not my first Day in Hwbot DataBank.

2 Core -> 8 Core max Core Points in the Databank is 284 with 5G, sure you make 287P ,thats a big joke. max 283-285.

Sorry

Nice Cup and happy Benching

Greez

Nik


----------



## oc.queen

*CBR15 7800x*

Ambient Category
CBR15



7800x 5000.74/3399.6/ 1703
Hopefully this is a good submission.


----------



## oc.queen

*GB3 7800x*

GB3 

Score: 7810

7800x/4999.13
Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712881


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nikster said:


> Sure? 5G^^ never ever  Thats 5,05-5,1G
> 
> Thats not my first Day in Hwbot DataBank.
> 
> 2 Core -> 8 Core max Core Points in the Databank is 284 with 5G, sure you make 287P ,thats a big joke. max 283-285.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Nice Cup and happy Benching
> 
> Greez
> 
> Nik


Noted, thank you. His score is definitely TOP efficiency for 4 core. Myself and some of moderator team will setup 4 core over the next few days and try to replicate this result with all the best effi we know.


----------



## Nikster

Ok, far for all 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggySVK

*CBR15 8700K*

CBR15 

Ambient cat. *True water temp 22.8c / DDR4 21c

i7 8700K 5000.00Mhz/5000.0Mhz/1998.6Mhz / 1708 score


----------



## shar00750

Just quick test with my last 2L LN2 , it is just 5850 but look like good card for ln2.
run just vantage on 1360mhz core and 1300 mem.


----------



## kicsipapucs

Nikster said:


> Sure? 5G^^ never ever  Thats 5,05-5,1G
> 
> Thats not my first Day in Hwbot DataBank.
> 
> 2 Core -> 8 Core max Core Points in the Databank is 284 with 5G, sure you make 287P ,thats a big joke. max 283-285.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Nice Cup and happy Benching
> 
> Greez
> 
> Nik


Yes, this was done within competition limitations of <=5003MHz. Somebody days before me already uploaded 1147 with same settings (he cheated too?), I think it's nothing super special and you should probably expect me and others to post even higher than 1147 ambient category results. Maybe you should step up your tweaking game instead of false accusing anybody of cheating and calling their score a big joke.  I will respectfully wait for the moderators of this awesome competition though to decide if my scores are realistic, or there is anything wrong about them.



shar00750 said:


> Just quick test with my last 2L LN2 , it is just 5850 but look like good card for ln2.
> run just vantage on 1360mhz core and 1300 mem.


Really nice dude, I like your setup and score!


----------



## Jpmboy

R15 8086K. 1714


----------



## Jpmboy

got my hands on a 5870 ($30). One of those Dell units. quick run on air, after cleaning the sludge out of it with a shop vac and air compressor :O.
NOT a sub.


----------



## JCOC

shar00750 said:


> Just quick test with my last 2L LN2 , it is just 5850 but look like good card for ln2.
> run just vantage on 1360mhz core and 1300 mem.


Look at that card fly. Well done Sharon!!


----------



## strong island 1

good luck guys


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nikster said:


> Sure? 5G^^ never ever  Thats 5,05-5,1G
> 
> Thats not my first Day in Hwbot DataBank.
> 
> 2 Core -> 8 Core max Core Points in the Databank is 284 with 5G, sure you make 287P ,thats a big joke. max 283-285.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Nice Cup and happy Benching
> 
> Greez
> 
> Nik


NOTICE TO ALL: If you suspect someone of cheating please PM one of the 4 moderators before posting your suspicion in this thread. There are 4 of us moderating this competition and we take take it very seriously. If you dont know who the moderators are, go to the bottom of the OP :thumb:

As for the topic in question. I setup 7740x tonight, applied a super basic 4000 12-11 profile, and did some test runs of R15. The score was consistently 1143 to 1146 with effectively no tweaking. I was able to manage 1148 within the first 20 minutes. If I had put in some time testing, or applied better memory timings then I am sure the score could be improved.


----------



## Noxinite

I managed to get 1147 too (with 4000 12-12-12), but I needed 49/50/6/6 to make it happen. 🙂


----------



## kicsipapucs

Hey dudes!

Trying to improve my gpu cooling while still staying within ambient category limits. A full vantage run passes with the highest temp of 34C, idle is 25C, room is ~22C, with the ref cooler it was 32C idle, 54C load with the craziest screaming stock fan ever.


----------



## bigblock990

mllrkllr88 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE TO ALL: If you suspect someone of cheating please PM one of the 4 moderators before posting your suspicion in this thread. There are 4 of us moderating this competition and we take take it very seriously. If you dont know who the moderators are, go to the bottom of the OP :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the topic in question. I setup 7740x tonight, applied a super basic 4000 12-11 profile, and did some test runs of R15. The score was consistently 1143 to 1146 with effectively no tweaking. I was able to manage 1148 within the first 20 minutes. If I had put in some time testing, or applied better memory timings then I am sure the score could be improved.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236354
> 
> 
> View attachment 236356


This is just not possible. You are an ln2 bencher therefore your ambient scores have to be trash. You only get high scores because ln2


----------



## Jpmboy

strong island 1 said:


> good luck guys


^^ who dat??


----------



## 5erveD

Vantage run with a HD 5850 Vapor X

Score 21281


----------



## Jpmboy

deleted


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy Vantage GFX 23186 https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5728872


----------



## NoGuru

So I have a question. I just built a Peltier TEC cooler that I can control the power output to it.
If I stay above 15c can I still stay in the ambient comp or would that bump me to the extreme category?


----------



## MrBreeze

Why not? As long as you are +15 and -5003 I don't see that it matters how you get there. People using chillers or benching outside will be able to do the same.

How many watts on the Pelt?


----------



## Mikecdm

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy GPUPi ambient. 1:24.318 (84.318 sec)


Isn't only version 3.2 allowed?


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> Jpmboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy GPUPi ambient. 1:24.318 (84.318 sec)
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't only version 3.2 allowed?
Click to expand...

Indeed, pls fix JPM. 🙂


----------



## NoGuru

MrBreeze said:


> Why not? As long as you are +15 and -5003 I don't see that it matters how you get there. People using chillers or benching outside will be able to do the same.
> 
> How many watts on the Pelt?


It's only 15 watts. You're right though, as long as I stay above temps it should be fine. Thanks for the reassurance. 

Hell, it might even fail, I haven't tested it yet.  Still waiting on a new MOBO and CPU to show up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Mikecdm said:


> Isn't only version 3.2 allowed?



sub deleted.


----------



## bigblock990

Can we get mllr or one of the other mods to provide an official ruling on chiller, peltier, ice bucket, or whatever cooling for ambient category please. Is anything allowed as long as all temps remain 15c or above?


----------



## Jpmboy

Mikecdm said:


> Isn't only version 3.2 allowed?


yep wrong version - clicked the shortcut, grabbed a bite for dinner come back... and viola! what a great score. 


Noxinite said:


> Indeed, pls fix JPM. 🙂


fixed. (too bad tho, 3.3 is simply coded better.  )


bigblock990 said:


> Can we get mllr or one of the other mods to provide an official ruling on chiller, peltier, ice bucket, or whatever cooling for ambient category please. Is anything allowed as long as all temps remain 15c or above?


 AFAIK and has been discussed. low limit of 15C is by any means.
But basically, with the 5GHz ceiling, I have not seen a temperature on any component that needs any special cooling. Hottest thing on a naked 5870 (no hard mods) with a Fluke IR is ~50C. CPU under 23C water at 5.0 is <60C (delid w/ LM) in R15


----------



## Jpmboy

GPUPi ambient. this card takes a dump at higher core clocks.

low water mark.


----------



## bigblock990

Jpmboy said:


> AFAIK and has been discussed. low limit of 15C is by any means.
> But basically, with the 5GHz ceiling, I have not seen a temperature on any component that needs any special cooling. Hottest thing on a naked 5870 (no hard mods) with a Fluke IR is ~50C. CPU under 23C water at 5.0 is <60C (delid w/ LM) in R15


Yea it won't help cpu with the 5g limit. However gpu is a different story 
This is why I asked for clarification as people in the thread have been talking about it already.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm pretty sure that for Ambient you could even let your pot warm to 15C and start the run then.


----------



## Duality92

Card done.

http://imgur.com/gallery/qlsvdW4


----------



## 5erveD

Duality92 said:


> Card done.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/qlsvdW4


Looks good!

Like the way the VR's are attached on top of the displays.
Would you mind explaining what it is that you have done.
Which vendor and version did you mod ?


----------



## Noxinite

oc.queen said:


> Ambient Category
> CBR15
> 
> 7800x 5000.74/3399.6/ 1703
> Hopefully this is a good submission.


Added.



oc.queen said:


> GB3
> 
> Score: 7810
> 
> 7800x/4999.13
> Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8712881


Added.



ShaggySVK said:


> CBR15
> 
> Ambient cat. *True water temp 22.8c / DDR4 21c
> 
> i7 8700K 5000.00Mhz/5000.0Mhz/1998.6Mhz / 1708 score


Added.



shar00750 said:


> Just quick test with my last 2L LN2 , it is just 5850 but look like good card for ln2.
> run just vantage on 1360mhz core and 1300 mem.


Added.



Jpmboy said:


> R15 8086K. 1714


Added.



5erveD said:


> Vantage run with a HD 5850 Vapor X
> 
> Score 21281


Added.


----------



## Duality92

5erveD said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Like the way the VR's are attached on top of the displays.
> Would you mind explaining what it is that you have done.
> Which vendor and version did you mod ?


This is an HIS turbo HD 5870.

Help here from bigblock990 for the guide to mod it and the displays : https://www.overclock.net/forum/27733490-post21.html

Essentially, I measured resistance in three places, from the FB pin to ground from the core voltage controller, FB to ground for the mem voltage controller and from the IMAX pin. I then ordered pots from the values for mem and core, which both ended up at 100k's. For the IMAX pin, I doubled the resistance, but in parrellel, thus dividing it, I measured 10k and put an extra 10k, for a final resistance of 5k.

whole card : https://imgur.com/gallery/bAURE4u
Initial planning : https://imgur.com/gallery/3oy0VuA
final-ish planning : https://www.overclock.net/forum/27744494-post115.html (changed the read points after)


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy Vantage GFX 23186 https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5728872


Added.



Duality92 said:


> Card done.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/qlsvdW4


Awesome! I wanna see results now.


----------



## 5erveD

Duality92 said:


> This is an HIS turbo HD 5870.
> 
> Help here from bigblock990 for the guide to mod it and the displays : https://www.overclock.net/forum/27733490-post21.html
> 
> Essentially, I measured resistance in three places, from the FB pin to ground from the core voltage controller, FB to ground for the mem voltage controller and from the IMAX pin. I then ordered pots from the values for mem and core, which both ended up at 100k's. For the IMAX pin, I doubled the resistance, but in parrellel, thus dividing it, I measured 10k and put an extra 10k, for a final resistance of 5k.
> 
> whole card : https://imgur.com/gallery/bAURE4u
> Initial planning : https://imgur.com/gallery/3oy0VuA
> final-ish planning : https://www.overclock.net/forum/27744494-post115.html (changed the read points after)



Thank you for the detailed discription and pictures. 
I understand the parts for the controllers. 
But I dont understand the part with the IMAX pin. What does this pin do.
I am sorry if I am asking stupid questions. ;-)


----------



## bigblock990

5erveD said:


> Thank you for the detailed discription and pictures.
> I understand the parts for the controllers.
> *But I dont understand the part with the IMAX pin. What does this pin do*.
> I am sorry if I am asking stupid questions. ;-)


IMAX pin controls OCP. Halving the resistance *should* delay or eliminate OCP shutdown. However depending how the controller is implemented it doesn't always work that easy.


----------



## 5erveD

bigblock990 said:


> IMAX pin controls OCP. Halving the resistance *should* delay or eliminate OCP shutdown. However depending how the controller is implemented it doesn't always work that easy.



Thank you for the explanation. 
This is very helpfull.


----------



## DR4G00N

GPUPI & Vantage subs. Card wasn't happy, usually runs 1050 core fine so I went and repasted it only for the cooling fan wires to short and blow something up. No vcore output anymore.
Have better Geek scores but I keep forgetting to save a valid file.


----------



## Mikecdm

Got a gpupi on ambient


----------



## kicsipapucs

Here are some improved scores:

Vantage GPU 22837
and
GPUPI 01m32.935


----------



## Jpmboy

vantage. 23532
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5729169


----------



## Jspinks020

well blocked liquid metal getting up to 75c in passmark at 4.1ghz on the 2600x...not bad. Yeah they want to run hot too apparently.


----------



## mllrkllr88

DR4G00N said:


> GPUPI & Vantage subs. Card wasn't happy, usually runs 1050 core fine so I went and repasted it only for the cooling fan wires to short and blow something up. No vcore output anymore.
> Have better Geek scores but I keep forgetting to save a valid file.


Vantage added, GPUPI showing broken hwinfo 



Mikecdm said:


> Got a gpupi on ambient


The HwInfo in this screen is not showing so we have to reject, sorry



kicsipapucs said:


> Here are some improved scores:
> 
> Vantage GPU 22837
> and
> GPUPI 01m32.935


added!



Jpmboy said:


> vantage. 23532
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5729169


Added!

OP UPDATED


----------



## WhiteWulfe

bigblock990 said:


> This is just not possible. You are an ln2 bencher therefore your ambient scores have to be trash. You only get high scores because ln2


I'm a dry ice bencher, but I still push for the best efficiency I can pull off with my gear ^_^


----------



## Mikecdm

mllrkllr88 said:


> The HwInfo in this screen is not showing so we have to reject, sorry


Fixed

If anyone else is having issues with hwinfo not showing up inside the benchmark, it's probably because of an older version of w7 without the necessary updates. 

Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 took care of the problem for me.


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> Fixed
> 
> If anyone else is having issues with hwinfo not showing up inside the benchmark, it's probably because of an older version of w7 without the necessary updates.
> 
> Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 took care of the problem for me.


Added. But it's easier for us to moderate if you link to a previous rig picture or include it with each submission.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmm. Might have to come out of retirement.


----------



## MattBaneLM

GB 8758


----------



## 5erveD

I was wondering if someone could give me a hand on the NCP5395T controller of a Sapphire HD 5850 Vapor-X
Not sure which pin I need for the voltage of the core. 
I reckon it is the VFB pin. See the picture of the controller for info. I put a little arrow on the pin I think I need to controle the voltage. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DR4G00N

MattBaneLM said:


> GB 8758


Rejected. You're missing the Validation link and a rig picture.



5erveD said:


> I was wondering if someone could give me a hand on the NCP5395T controller of a Sapphire HD 5850 Vapor-X
> Not sure which pin I need for the voltage of the core.
> I reckon it is the VFB pin. See the picture of the controller for info. I put a little arrow on the pin I think I need to controle the voltage.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


VFB is the one you want. But I'll let you know that ONSemi have some hardcore OVP/OCP limits so even doing the FB & OVP/OCP mods may not help much. 
The most reliable way is to do a VID mod but those are not particularly fun to do.

Honestly, when I have a card with ONSemi I just epower it right off the bat or just get a different card.


----------



## 5erveD

DR4G00N said:


> VFB is the one you want. But I'll let you know that ONSemi have some hardcore OVP/OCP limits so even doing the FB & OVP/OCP mods may not help much.
> The most reliable way is to do a VID mod but those are not particularly fun to do.
> 
> Honestly, when I have a card with ONSemi I just epower it right off the bat or just get a different card.


Ok. Thanks.
Ill keep that in mind. 
Still have make a epower of a 580 L\PE.


----------



## DR4G00N

New GB3 & R15. Actual load temp for R15 is 75-80C on all cores because of real time priority.
Need to work on my GB3 mem efficiency.

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714103

GB: 9203

R15: 1703 / 283.83


----------



## mllrkllr88

XtremeCuztoms said:


> Hmm. Might have to come out of retirement.


That would be awesome man, perfect timing! Two other OG OCN members just recently came out of retirement, join us


----------



## NoGuru

XtremeCuztoms said:


> Hmm. Might have to come out of retirement.


What's up Dave! Yeah, I might be getting back into it, so you might as well too.


----------



## mllrkllr88

DR4G00N said:


> New GB3 & R15. Actual load temp for R15 is 75-80C on all cores because of real time priority.
> Need to work on my GB3 mem efficiency.
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714103
> 
> GB: 9203
> 
> R15: 1703 / 283.83


Added!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

mllrkllr88 said:


> That would be awesome man, perfect timing! Two other OG OCN members just recently came out of retirement, join us


Yeah Mike and I were discussing it on our Skype chat



NoGuru said:


> What's up Dave! Yeah, I might be getting back into it, so you might as well too.


Sup Stranger... yeah thought about it, but I have a lot of older hardware like multiple P5E3 Premiums and some Hypers... couple spare dual cores and a quad but nothing new. My daily is crap and my other daily is a work laptop... Radios and FCA keeping me pretty busy to be honest. But let me see what I can find, I get get free hardware like most here.


----------



## MasterbitzOC

greetings to all.

Here I leave my captures for approval and participate in the competition.


----------



## Jspinks020

XtremeCuztoms said:


> Hmm. Might have to come out of retirement.


Oh its senior League lol.


----------



## TAGG-AT

Testing a terrible 7700K:
CB R15 1270/4/317.5
Cooling Cascade


----------



## Noxinite

XtremeCuztoms said:


> Hmm. Might have to come out of retirement.


Do eeeeeeeet! 



MasterbitzOC said:


> greetings to all.
> 
> Here I leave my captures for approval and participate in the competition.


Rejected - you need a GB3 validation link and a rig picture.



TAGG-AT said:


> Testing a terrible 7700K:
> CB R15 1270/4/317.5
> Cooling Cascade


Added.


----------



## NoGuru

Peliter is not working as I had hoped. Temps are going over 95 on load. Both cards I have a crap too but I will still get something submitted.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Jspinks020 said:


> Oh its senior League lol.


wow... a lil harsh eh?


----------



## rt123

Let's flush some backups


Geek - 9417


http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714543


----------



## Noxinite

rt123 said:


> Let's flush some backups
> 
> 
> Geek - 9417
> 
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714543


(shock) RT benching!

Added.


----------



## JCOC

rt123 said:


> Let's flush some backups
> 
> 
> Geek - 9417
> 
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714543


Hella nice score. Glad to see you in the comp too!!!


----------



## DR4G00N

NoGuru said:


> Peliter is not working as I had hoped. Temps are going over 95 on load. Both cards I have a crap too but I will still get something submitted.


For modern muticore chips you'll probably need something in the 150-250W range for a peltier with a waterblock cooling the hot side to handle sustained loads well. They are very inefficient for cooling high heat loads.

Or maybe use some air cooled 75w ones to chill a water loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

rt123 said:


> Let's flush some backups
> Geek - 9417
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714543



good to see you make a sub RT!


----------



## rt123

Noxinite said:


> (shock) RT benching!
> 
> Added.





JCOC said:


> Hella nice score. Glad to see you in the comp too!!!





Jpmboy said:


> good to see you make a sub RT!




Thank you Gentlemen.


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Greetings to everyone again

I had errors in the publication and here is the score again.

GB3= 8222 Memory 

Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714613


----------



## Jpmboy

hey - can someone (Team USA) drop a 5870 or 5850 gpupi 32 sub *here*. We have one 17 hour (!!) sub that is killing the average score.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Jpmboy said:


> hey - can someone (Team USA) drop a 5870 or 5850 gpupi 32 sub *here*. We have one 17 hour (!!) sub that is killing the average score.


Wow. That's one.... Don't quite know what to say about someone dedicating 17 hours to a GPU Pi sub!


----------



## Kryton

It was an obvious sandbag to not tip off others what we can actually do. 
Yos knew it when he ran it and was going for the points with that piece of hardware anyway.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Kryton said:


> It was an obvious sandbag to not tip off others what we can actually do.
> Yos knew it when he ran it and was going for the points with that piece of hardware anyway.


My comment was more towards the dedication required for such... Or at least patience. Or set it over there, start it, and forget about it for a day kinda stuff.


----------



## Kryton

Gotcha on that. 

He set it up, started the run and went to work, then came home and let it finish. 
17 hrs is alot of time but from what I know of Yos I believe it.


----------



## Jpmboy

so long as players do not think we have all the subs we _need _for that Stage and then no bagger to shows up. But yeah, patience... I've never been good with sandbagging.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I ran into an interesting problem with EPower and HD5870/5850 cards, so I wanted to jump in here and share with you guys. To make EPower work, one must first disable the core PWM so the card can power up, this is typical for all EPower mods. In the case of the Volterra reference 585x cards, one of the memory voltage channels is either derived from or interrupted when the core PWM is disabled. Perhaps one could read the datasheet and figure out how to disable core while keeping the other memory channels active, however, I already had the EPower mounted so this would not work as it covers the PWM. Instead of removing the EPower and trying to solve the mystery, I decided to try and run both memory channels from the one active channel. It turns out this method works. The card boots normal and shockingly the memory passes the exact same frequency in Vantage as it did before EPower.


To summarize that... One can EPower this card like normal, but simply remove one memory choke and short both outputs together so the memory has voltage. Naturally, if you can find the datasheet and trick the PWM, then you can likely get the card working without doing this memory trick.


Here you can see the memory outputs shorted with a piece of copper.


----------



## NoGuru

GPUPI is new to me and I am not sure why but I can't seem to get it to see my 5870.
Instead it runs the benchmark off the 6600K. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Mikecdm

NoGuru said:


> GPUPI is new to me and I am not sure why but I can't seem to get it to see my 5870.
> Instead it runs the benchmark off the 6600K. Any idea how to fix this?


You need to install gpu drivers that work. If you're trying the latest beta 16.2.1 it won't work. Older drivers intall OpenCL and should work fine. Some of the things you may need are c++ redist 2013, which likely something else installs or even the amd drivers install. Since gpupi already works, it's likely you don't need to bother with that. Its just a matter of finding a gpu driver that works. Keep in mind, different drivers can have a big effect on efficiency.


----------



## NoGuru

Mikecdm said:


> You need to install gpu drivers that work. If you're trying the latest beta 16.2.1 it won't work. Older drivers intall OpenCL and should work fine. Some of the things you may need are c++ redist 2013, which likely something else installs or even the amd drivers install. Since gpupi already works, it's likely you don't need to bother with that. Its just a matter of finding a gpu driver that works. Keep in mind, different drivers can have a big effect on efficiency.


I see, thanks Mike.


----------



## ikem

these scores are meh. oh well.


----------



## mllrkllr88

MasterbitzOC said:


> Greetings to everyone again
> 
> I had errors in the publication and here is the score again.
> 
> GB3= 8222 Memory
> 
> Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8714613


Added!




ikem said:


> these scores are meh. oh well.


Added!

OP Updated, go check out the new standings


----------



## oc.queen

Updated GB3 Score - 7922
I think I have pushed this skylake-x chip to its max just cant get anymore out of it.


Vantage score - 24564
Just a quick score before I mod this card


GPUpi


----------



## kimandsally

GPUPi getting HWinfo error


----------



## Jpmboy

kimandsally said:


> GPUPi getting HWinfo error


if you are using "diagnostic mode" is Windows Management Instrumentation manually checked (enabled)? I think DR4 had the same problem... not sure how he fixed it. Driver install?


----------



## Jpmboy

Managed to get this in this evening... had to switch to LN2 mode on the board to get 2.015V Vdimm. DTS gets fouled in LN2 mode?


GB3 - 9087
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8715745


----------



## Mikecdm

kimandsally said:


> GPUPi getting HWinfo error





Mikecdm said:


> If anyone else is having issues with hwinfo not showing up inside the benchmark, it's probably because of an older version of w7 without the necessary updates.
> 
> Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 took care of the problem for me.


This is how i fixed my issue, not sure if yours is the same.


----------



## JCOC

Jpmboy said:


> Managed to get this in this evening... had to switch to LN2 mode on the board to get 2.015V Vdimm. DTS gets fouled in LN2 mode?
> 
> 
> GB3 - 9087
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8715745


Hella nice score for ambient!!


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Ready


----------



## wyattneill

*?*

Just asking if I did this right to be entered? If there are any issues please lemme know and I will fix them accordingly.


----------



## Jpmboy

wyattneill said:


> Just asking if I did this right to be entered? If there are any issues please lemme know and I will fix them accordingly.


 just need the right background




JCOC said:


> Hella nice score for ambient!!


getting better... nothing special about the sticks. I just pulled them out of an X470 AMD rig and gave them a try. My 4400c19s just can't run high and tight as well.


----------



## KSATEAAA23

GPU PI 103.267 SEC

VANTAGE GPU SCORE 21859


----------



## smokerings

Oh sure, of course I got rid of my 5850 and 5870 a couple of years ago!

Just when I am sitting here working on my 9900k overclock and actually feel like I could contribute


----------



## mllrkllr88

smokerings said:


> Just when I am sitting here working on my 9900k overclock and actually feel like I could contribute


Yeah, I know the feeling! You can pick one up relatively inexpensively, or you can just compete in the 2D section.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm trying to browse the BOT to see what cards are good clockers and I can't seem to find the HD 5000 Series.
One day HWBOT might run good but that day has yet to come.


----------



## Kryton

Just picked up a 5870. 
If the card works I'll be able to play too. 

Guess I'll find out once it's here and I test it.


----------



## Noxinite

oc.queen said:


> Updated GB3 Score - 7922
> I think I have pushed this skylake-x chip to its max just cant get anymore out of it.
> 
> 
> Vantage score - 24564
> Just a quick score before I mod this card
> 
> 
> GPUpi


Geekbench rejected as no validation link.

Cinebench rejected as too low minimum core temperature.

GPUPi added.



Jpmboy said:


> Managed to get this in this evening... had to switch to LN2 mode on the board to get 2.015V Vdimm. DTS gets fouled in LN2 mode?
> 
> 
> GB3 - 9087
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8715745


Added.



MasterbitzOC said:


> Ready


Added.



wyattneill said:


> Just asking if I did this right to be entered? If there are any issues please lemme know and I will fix them accordingly.


You need the competition wallpaper. It's attached to the OP. 



KSATEAAA23 said:


> GPU PI 103.267 SEC
> 
> VANTAGE GPU SCORE 21859


Added.



NoGuru said:


> I'm trying to browse the BOT to see what cards are good clockers and I can't seem to find the HD 5000 Series.
> One day HWBOT might run good but that day has yet to come.


HWBot started sorting the graphics cards by architecture at some point in the past, so (most of) the HD 5000 series are under AMD TeraScale 2.

https://hwbot.org/hardware/videocards#key=terascale_2_(evergreen)


----------



## wyattneill

*.*

I believe I've got it this time. I even wound up with a better score.


----------



## Jpmboy

wyattneill said:


> I believe I've got it this time. I even wound up with a better score.


 To show the clocks correctly either enable windows 10 High performance power plan or show the clocks (max) in HWM. Gonna be a reject...
1) CPUZ nor HWM show the turbo clocks. Without showing this, there is no way to verify that the Ambient class frequency ceiling has not been exceeded.
2) Frankly, that score is just not plausible at 5.0/5.0 with 3500c16...T2 ram on an 8700K in win10 in balanced or high perf mode.


----------



## Splave

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716202

9570


----------



## Splave

http://hwbot.org/submission/4008978...deon_hd_5870_1min_21sec_73ms?recalculate=true

GPUPI extreme category

Oops no background


----------



## Kryton

OK - I'm officially freaked out now.......
Splave benching on water...... Unthinkable!!!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/4008978...deon_hd_5870_1min_21sec_73ms?recalculate=true
> 
> GPUPI extreme category


 is that one of those 5870s you put up a few days back? Nice. 2 I have can't break 1080 
I hate to be the one, but ya need the background. (...here comes a 70s run on water)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Kryton said:


> OK - I'm officially freaked out now.......
> Splave benching on water...... Unthinkable!!!!!


At the same time, it kind of gives me a laugh because I was going to playfully be all "oooh, nice ambient sub" on the frosty pic one, aaaand then two posts later, it's actually ambient temp stuff!


----------



## Kryton

Yeah - I can't recall anything before this that didn't have the setup frozen he had subbed anywhere. 

Definitely different and nice to see too.


----------



## Splave

Kryton said:


> OK - I'm officially freaked out now.......
> Splave benching on water...... Unthinkable!!!!!


Haha have to find tdem tweakz right? 



Jpmboy said:


> is that one of those 5870s you put up a few days back? Nice. 2 I have can't break 1080 /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I hate to be the one, but ya need the background. (...here comes a 70s run on water)


Rules are rules 😄

This is modded ref card 1.55v


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> Haha have to find tdem tweakz right?
> Rules are rules 😄
> This is modded ref card 1.55v


sorry bud...


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716202
> 
> 9570


 Added.


----------



## rt123

Geek - 9574


http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716345


----------



## Kryton

Splave said:


> Haha have to find tdem tweakz right?


And here I was thinking you had some kind of weird PC torture dungeon with a vault holding all your tweaks within.


----------



## Jpmboy

rt123 said:


> Geek - 9574
> 
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716345


 added.


----------



## 5erveD

New 3D Mark Vantage score.
Score: 23379

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=238280&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=238282&thumb=1


----------



## Duality92

Party time!!


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716443


gb 8750 2 cores


----------



## NoGuru

Don't forget to add a pic of your rig.


----------



## bigblock990

Duality92 said:


> Party time!!


Awesome man, looks great!
Small tip for next time, you can use flush cutter and snip the mounting tabs off the display's super easy. If you wanted to mount them closer together


----------



## Duality92

bigblock990 said:


> Awesome man, looks great!
> Small tip for next time, you can use flush cutter and snip the mounting tabs off the display's super easy. If you wanted to mount them closer together


Thanks  I'll trim the others I have


----------



## Jumper118

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716476

totally extreme score 

geekbench3 i have no idea which score its suppose to be

r15 1543 6 cores.


----------



## shar00750

New score for vantage with my 5850 on ln2 26604 1370mhz 1.54v


----------



## Lila OC

*.*

where do you submit your score? I just uploaded mine to HWBOT now. is everything valid and good to go? http://hwbot.org/submission/4009644_


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ok guys, we need to have a little talk.

It has come to my attention that there is a problem with Geekbench 3 and Windows 10. It appears that Geekbench "bugs" and produces an artificially inflated memory score under certain test conditions. After nearly a week of testing and conversation between myself and the moderators, we all decided it would be advantageous to exclude Windows 10 for the Geekbench 3 stage. 

In an effort to make this competition as universal as possible, we will allow Windows 10 Geekbnech submissions for non-competative purposes. By this, I mean that if your score does not fall within the top 3 of the ambient class then we will allow it. Furthermore, Windows 10 will not be accepted at all for extreme class submission. We will be extra observant of all Geekbench 3 submissions made on Windows 10.

I am sorry for any inconvenience, but problems like this arise so thank you for understanding :thumb:


----------



## mllrkllr88

Lila OC said:


> where do you submit your score? I just uploaded mine to HWBOT now. is everything valid and good to go? http://hwbot.org/submission/4009644_


Welcome to OCN! To submit for this competition simply upload your screenshots, add any validation links, and upload a picture of your rig. :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

5erveD said:


> New 3D Mark Vantage score.
> Score: 23379
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=238280&thumb=1
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=238282&thumb=1


Added



MattBaneLM said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716443
> gb 8750 2 cores


 need a rig pic !


Edit: pic added. sub added. 



Jumper118 said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716476
> 
> totally extreme score
> 
> geekbench3 i have no idea which score its suppose to be
> 
> r15 1543 6 cores.


Added x2 ... but don't you want to be in the Ambient category? Just open HWM during the run(s). 


shar00750 said:


> New score for vantage with my 5850 on ln2 26604 1370mhz 1.54v


Added


----------



## Jpmboy

Lila OC said:


> where do you submit your score? I just uploaded mine to HWBOT now. is everything valid and good to go? http://hwbot.org/submission/4009644_


 Nice run! But watch that minimum temp for the Ambient class... 14C will be that 1 degree of rejection. 
Please read the OP. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Splave

9601

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716545


----------



## Splave

58.894 1600/1250
http://hwbot.org/submission/4009777_splave_gpupi___1b_radeon_hd_5870_58sec_894ms?recalculate=true


----------



## rt123

Geek - 9615 

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716550


----------



## rt123

Jpmboy said:


> added.



Just having some fun trolling.


----------



## ikem

A few re-dos. 

Got the Asus card to work as well. Still on stock cooling.


----------



## Bullant

Splave said:


> 9601
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716545





rt123 said:


> Geek - 9615
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716550



This is nice, love it.....nice to see were it goes, notice one with high available memory and other low...among other things

Great comp


----------



## shar00750

gpupi with 5850 on 1450mhz on ln2


----------



## MattBaneLM

please review post 246, rig pic added now to provide complete sub. thank you xoxo


----------



## Randy2theRescue

Oh hey guisseee, 


Just checking my DIMMs still work and the card works/clocks. Yayza. 

Rig Pic:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VOHbRXLHp-FguNEo1HclRp4DeWfGg71s

9100 GB3 Mem:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TzmyETepem50k85ultTpDI1NwmLiA31M
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716694

91.365seconds GPUPI:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15uLu3Ja3-rX2WFQspFDpJ9X0Rlr1kFIV

Cheers felllasss


----------



## Splave

mllrkllr88 said:


> Ok guys, we need to have a little talk.
> 
> It has come to my attention that there is a problem with Geekbench 3 and Windows 10. It appears that Geekbench "bugs" and produces an artificially inflated memory score under certain test conditions. After nearly a week of testing and conversation between myself and the moderators, we all decided it would be advantageous to exclude Windows 10 for the Geekbench 3 stage.
> 
> In an effort to make this competition as universal as possible, we will allow Windows 10 Geekbnech submissions for non-competative purposes. By this, I mean that if your score does not fall within the top 3 of the ambient class then we will allow it. Furthermore, Windows 10 will not be accepted at all for extreme class submission. We will be extra observant of all Geekbench 3 submissions made on Windows 10.
> 
> I am sorry for any inconvenience, but problems like this arise so thank you for understanding :thumb:


This deserves more credit. Have been a part of many comps and this is the right way to handle it. We'll done competition staff.


----------



## Duality92

some gpupi


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716897

GB3 H2O 9019pts


----------



## rt123

Cinebench 2975/8 = 371.875 Mehhh


----------



## DanKadr

CB R15 2700x[email protected]
1997/8=249.625 :\
I hope that's a valid screenshot, really don't know what happened to CB... Just set Diagnostic Startup and it ****ed CB up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> 9601
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716545


added


Splave said:


> 58.894 1600/1250
> http://hwbot.org/submission/4009777_splave_gpupi___1b_radeon_hd_5870_58sec_894ms?recalculate=true


added. okay, 58 sec, 70sec was waaay off!


rt123 said:


> Geek - 9615
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716550


added


rt123 said:


> Just having some fun trolling.


confession added.


ikem said:


> A few re-dos.
> 
> Got the Asus card to work as well. Still on stock cooling.


Added x2, except GPUPI... HWinfo in gpupi is unfortunately borked. GPUPI rejected.


MattBaneLM said:


> please review post 246, rig pic added now to provide complete sub. thank you xoxo


done. fixed


shar00750 said:


> gpupi with 5850 on 1450mhz on ln2


added


Randy2theRescue said:


> Oh hey guisseee,
> 
> 
> Just checking my DIMMs still work and the card works/clocks. Yayza.
> 
> Rig Pic:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VOHbRXLHp-FguNEo1HclRp4DeWfGg71s
> 
> 9100 GB3 Mem:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TzmyETepem50k85ultTpDI1NwmLiA31M
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716694
> 
> 91.365seconds GPUPI:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15uLu3Ja3-rX2WFQspFDpJ9X0Rlr1kFIV
> 
> Cheers felllasss


added. you could use the drag and drop picture uppload right in the OCN editor.


Duality92 said:


> some gpupi


added


MattBaneLM said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8716897
> 
> GB3 H2O 9019pts


added


rt123 said:


> Cinebench 2975/8 = 371.875 Mehhh


added


DanKadr said:


> CB R15 [email protected]
> 1997/8=249.625 :\
> I hope that's a valid screenshot, really don't know what happened to CB... Just set Diagnostic Startup and it ****ed CB up.


added


----------



## Jpmboy

bit better gb3. 9156
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717007


----------



## Splave

Tried some double sided b die, not too bad!


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> bit better gb3. 9156
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717007


Added.



Splave said:


> Tried some double sided b die, not too bad!


Good 'ol GB3 scaling with DRAM ranks. Anybody still own a four dimm board and has 4x 16GB B-die sticks? 

Edit: updated OP as well.


----------



## kimandsally

Hi guys can't get this to run clean install I tried everything I can think of.


----------



## Noxinite

kimandsally said:


> Hi guys can't get this to run clean install I tried everything I can think of.


I think you need smaller batch and reduction sizes?


----------



## kimandsally

Noxinite said:


> I think you need smaller batch and reduction sizes?


Bloody hell so wish I had asked before this has done my head in, I spent 2 days installing and uninstalling trying different drivers etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Noxinite

kimandsally said:


> Bloody hell so wish I had asked before this has done my head in, I spent 2 days installing and uninstalling trying different drivers etc.
> 
> Thank you.


Is it working now then?


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> Is it working now then?



it's the reduction size. 20M will work on a 5870.


----------



## Duality92

finally got into the 80's


----------



## Noxinite

Duality92 said:


> finally got into the 80's


Added.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Brilliant efforts guys !


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ambient Submission
GB3 = 9246
R15 = 1718/6 = 286.33
Geek Link:http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717411


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Ambient Submission
> GB3 = 9246
> R15 = 1718/6 = 286.33
> Geek Link:http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717411
> 
> View attachment 238852
> 
> 
> View attachment 238854
> 
> 
> View attachment 238856


is that really a team group 4800 ram kit?


----------



## Randy2theRescue

DEL


----------



## Randy2theRescue

OH I am special. Sort of worked out this forum **** now... This is easier. 

9274 GB3
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717499

1m29.936 GPUPI


----------



## Randy2theRescue

Can't run over 47 Cache on water, HA JUNK!

R15 - 2253 - 281.625


No idea what I am doing here. 

Vantage - 22305


----------



## bigblock990

Ambient sub
Geek: 9277 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717535
R15: 2273/8 = 284.125


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> is that really a team group 4800 ram kit?


Yes sir! They should be in retail sometime after Christmas from what I know. I think the new HOF stuff is also 4800 XMP, crazy new world of modern A2 layout B-DIE...


----------



## Randy2theRescue

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717561

Think this is about all they have.


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> Ambient Submission
> GB3 = 9246
> R15 = 1718/6 = 286.33
> Geek Link:http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717411
> 
> View attachment 238852
> 
> 
> View attachment 238854
> 
> 
> View attachment 238856


Added.



Randy2theRescue said:


> OH I am special. Sort of worked out this forum **** now... This is easier.
> 
> 9274 GB3
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717499
> 
> 1m29.936 GPUPI


Added.



Randy2theRescue said:


> Can't run over 47 Cache on water, HA JUNK!
> 
> R15 - 2253 - 281.625
> 
> 
> No idea what I am doing here.
> 
> Vantage - 22305


Added - if you could link to your rig picture in every submission it would make it easier for the mods.



bigblock990 said:


> Ambient sub
> Geek: 9277 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717535
> R15: 2273/8 = 284.125


Added.



Randy2theRescue said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717561
> 
> Think this is about all they have.


Added - if you could link to your rig picture in every submission it would make it easier for the mods.


----------



## macsbeach98

Here are a couple of subs to get my name on the board.


----------



## mllrkllr88

macsbeach98 said:


> Here are a couple of subs to get my name on the board.


Added all, Glad you could join us! 

OP Updated


----------



## bigblock990

Ambient update
Geek: 9322 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717845


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Might as well get on the board. Why an E7300? It's what I had on the rig at the time. Something more powerful will eventually get on the bench.


----------



## macsbeach98

mllrkllr88 said:


> Added all, Glad you could join us!
> 
> OP Updated


You didnt think I was going to miss it Dave.


----------



## shar00750

cb r15 and gb3 on apex, not my best score , will try again soon 

9149 for gb3 

2957 for cb r15 8core


----------



## bigblock990

Ambient update
R15: 1147/4= 286.75

Pair of 5870's should be here tomorrow


----------



## Lila OC

*Lila's Ambient Scores*

Link to my imgur album, all screenshots, validation links and overclocking bench pics.

https://imgur.com/a/wDsM1N4

thanks!


----------



## mllrkllr88

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> Geek: 9322 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717845


Added!



WhiteWulfe said:


> Might as well get on the board. Why an E7300? It's what I had on the rig at the time. Something more powerful will eventually get on the bench.


Added, nice to see you man!!


macsbeach98 said:


> You didnt think I was going to miss it Dave.


I had faith, but some of W9 have been quiet, maybe you guys are lurking 



shar00750 said:


> cb r15 and gb3 on apex, not my best score , will try again soon
> 
> 9149 for gb3
> 
> 2957 for cb r15 8core


Added!



bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> R15: 1147/4= 286.75
> 
> Pair of 5870's should be here tomorrow


Added!



Lila OC said:


> Link to my imgur album, all screenshots, validation links and overclocking bench pics.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/wDsM1N4
> 
> thanks!


I know it may sound silly since you gave us your imagur link, but would you please make a regular submission on this site just like everyone else. It's just better for everyone if we all play by the same rules, thank you!


----------



## Kryton

Who?
Meeeee???? 

I'll have something to thrown in before long I hope.


----------



## Lila OC

*.*

Lila - Ambient Subbmissions.

R15: 3275 - 7920X / 12 Core

Geekbench: - 7920X / 12 Core - URL http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717925

Vantage: 19812 (GPU Only Score) - HD 5870 - URL http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717925

GPUPi: - 1min 57sec 567ms - HD 5870


----------



## GtiJason

Time to sub something ! Hope my screenie is ok 
GtiJason Ambient, GB3 9141

EDIT: Wait a sec, so ES motherboards are ok for prizes ? confusing

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718019


----------



## ShaggySVK

*GPUPI 81.536s HD5870*

Benchmark i dont really like, but thats not important 

GPUPI 1B: 81.536s

HD5870 (Water 30-40c)
Core i7 990X @4.6
Rampage II Extreme

Hwbot: http://hwbot.org/submission/4013178_


----------



## mllrkllr88

GtiJason said:


> EDIT: Wait a sec, so ES motherboards are ok for prizes ? confusing


We talked it over and decided that an ES motherboard was not a huge advantage like an ES CPU could be, so we allow them for prizes :thumb:


----------



## oc.queen

7740x: 

CBr15: 1145/ per core 286.25



5870
GPUpi:81.164secs
Vantage: 26664


----------



## Noxinite

Lila OC said:


> Lila - Ambient Subbmissions.
> 
> R15: 3275 - 7920X / 12 Core
> 
> Geekbench: - 7920X / 12 Core - URL http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717925
> 
> Vantage: 19812 (GPU Only Score) - HD 5870 - URL http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717925
> 
> GPUPi: - 1min 57sec 567ms - HD 5870


Added R15, Vantage and GPUPi.

Rejected Geekbench as the full version which displays results in the benchmark window is required.



GtiJason said:


> Time to sub something ! Hope my screenie is ok
> GtiJason Ambient, GB3 9141
> 
> EDIT: Wait a sec, so ES motherboards are ok for prizes ? confusing
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718019


Added.



ShaggySVK said:


> Benchmark i dont really like, but thats not important
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 81.536s
> 
> HD5870 (Water 30-40c)
> Core i7 990X @4.6
> Rampage II Extreme
> 
> Hwbot: http://hwbot.org/submission/4013178_


Added.



oc.queen said:


> 7740x:
> 
> CBr15: 1145/ per core 286.25
> 
> 5870
> GPUpi:81.164secs
> Vantage: 26664


R15 rejected as you aren't showing cache clocks.

In addition, it seems higher than expected with those loose memory timings.

GPUPi + Vantage added.



Randy2theRescue said:


> OH I am special. Sort of worked out this forum **** now... This is easier.
> 
> 9274 GB3
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717499
> 
> 1m29.936 GPUPI


It has been pointed out to me that I was incorrect in adding both of these submissions.

The Geekbench result needs to show the typical score window and the GPUPi doesn't show a representative change in temperature of the GPU IMO.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - Ambient

7700K - Maximus VIII Impact

Geekbench 3: 6006
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718371


----------



## kicsipapucs

Hey guys!

Here are some a little better scores from me for the comp.
Vantage GPU: 23671
Geekbench3 RAM: 8835
Geek valid: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718584


----------



## kicsipapucs

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> Geek: 9322 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717845


I'm loving your system man, so good looking!


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> 
> 7700K - Maximus VIII Impact
> 
> Geekbench 3: 6006
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718371


Added.



kicsipapucs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here are some a little better scores from me for the comp.
> Vantage GPU: 23671
> Geekbench3 RAM: 8835
> Geek valid: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8718584


Added both.



ShaggySVK said:


> Benchmark i dont really like, but thats not important
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 81.536s
> 
> HD5870 (Water 30-40c)
> Core i7 990X @4.6
> Rampage II Extreme
> 
> Hwbot: http://hwbot.org/submission/4013178_


I've had to removed this score as it was missing GPUPi HW monitor + not showing the time breakdown at the bottom.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton: Ambient
7700K - HD5870
Vantage: 22995


----------



## Jpmboy

Got a franken'card tonight from _Santa _to try. Slapped a uniblock on and juiced it. 

GPUPI and Vantage
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5731651


Hey Santa: gonna be a send one get 3 back. :drunken:


----------



## Xevi

Xevi - Extreme Submission

R15


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru Ambient
GB 6869


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Kryton: Ambient
> 7700K - HD5870
> Vantage: 22995


Added.



Jpmboy said:


> Got a franken'card tonight from _Santa _to try. Slapped a uniblock on and juiced it.
> 
> GPUPI and Vantage
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5731651
> 
> 
> Hey Santa: gonna be a send one get 3 back. :drunken:


Added.



Xevi said:


> Xevi - Extreme Submission
> 
> R15


Rejected as you are covering some of the motherboard tab.



NoGuru said:


> NoGuru Ambient
> GB 6869


Added.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - Ambient
CB15: 991


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> CB15: 991


Added.


----------



## Xevi

Noxinite said:


> Rejected as you are covering some of the motherboard tab.


As well? xD



mllrkllr88 said:


> *Cinebench R15 (CPU Benchmark)*
> Benchmark download: LINK
> No version requirement, newest is suggested
> Hwbot rules apply: LINK
> Required for screenshot: Non-obstructed rendered image, entre benchmark window, CPUz Tabs (CPU, Memory, MB)
> No GPU restriction
> Score: The score will be your resulting Cinebench R15 score divided by the core count of the CPU.
> Cannot simulate cores. Ex: If the CPU is 8700k then it must be run 6/12, or 7940x 14/28
> Example Screenshot:


----------



## Alpi

My results: Alpi ambient
Vantage gpu : 26,209
Gpupi : 75,084s (http://hwbot.org/submission/4015099_alpi_gpupi___1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_15sec_84ms)
GB3 mem : 8,551 (http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719180)
CinebR15 : 850 (div 4 core)
Hwmonitor fail.


----------



## ikki

I will participate, too.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Xevi said:


> Xevi - Extreme Submission
> R15





Xevi said:


> As well? xD


Good point, Added!



Alpi said:


> My results: Alpi ambient
> Vantage gpu : 26,209
> Gpupi : 75,084s (http://hwbot.org/submission/4015099_alpi_gpupi___1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_15sec_84ms)
> GB3 mem : 8,551 (http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719180)
> CinebR15 : 850 (div 4 core)


Added all except GPUPI. The hwinfo of the bench is not displaying clocks.



ikki said:


> I will participate, too.


Added!

OP Updated


----------



## bigblock990

mllrkllr88 said:


> OP Updated


Think you missed my score 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/410...overclocking-competition-30.html#post27762758


----------



## Jpmboy

probably the most I can squeeze out of franken'card.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5731856


----------



## mllrkllr88

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> Geek: 9322 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8717845


This was indeed missed, added!




Jpmboy said:


> probably the most I can squeeze out of franken'card.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5731856


Nice! Have you ever tried liquid metal on the GPU die? Added!


----------



## MattBaneLM

cine 1148
edit- just realised thats enough for first in cine... for now


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> This was indeed missed, added!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Have you ever tried liquid metal on the GPU die? Added!


Sure, but the core is only hitting 30-ish C with the uniblock. I have a bottle of LM.


----------



## DR4G00N

MattBaneLM said:


> cine 1148
> edit- just realised thats enough for first in cine... for now


The render window is covered by CPU-Z. Sorry but it's rejected.


----------



## Jpmboy

ninja'd


----------



## bigblock990

DR4G00N said:


> The render window is covered by CPU-Z *and the max freq in HWMonitor is obstructed*. Sorry but it's rejected.


I thought hwmonitor was only to show temps? My scores have been accepted and I didn't show freq in hwmonitor for any of them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Certainly rejected 'cause the R15 window is obstructed. Only reason needed.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Correct, you are not required by the rules to show the clocks in hwmonitor, however, it is always encouraged to protect yourself.


----------



## Noxinite

Xevi said:


> As well? xD


I mean you are covering fields that are actually filled out compared to the example score, but I guess the important part is that we can see which bios and board you are using.

So I would prefer it to display all filled fields non-obscured, but that isn't compulsory.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - Ambient
7350K - Z170 OCF

GB3: 6144
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719654

GPU PI: 1m 20.036sec

CB15: 519cb


----------



## Mikecdm

GB3 8388

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719682


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> 7350K - Z170 OCF
> 
> GB3: 6144
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719654
> 
> GPU PI: 1m 20.036sec
> 
> CB15: 519cb


Added.



Mikecdm said:


> GB3 8388
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8719682


Added.


----------



## Nikster

Hi, win 7 and GpuPi Hwinfo: fail ? Why ? 



Win 10 run But i will win 7 .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mikecdm

Nikster said:


> Hi, win 7 and GpuPi Hwinfo: fail ? Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Win 10 run But i will win 7 .
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Its likely that your windows 7 is missing the necessary security updates. You can try to install this from microsoft. That fixed the issue for me. 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=46148


----------



## Nikster

Thx, easy....,, Paste 3.3 hwinfo into 3.2, finish 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alpi

Thx, that was my problem too.  I'm going to try this.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - Ambient

GPUPI: 1m 18.054sec


----------



## Jpmboy

Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> 
> GPUPI: 1m 18.054sec


daaum good card you got there>


----------



## Kryton

It's OK I guess - No voltmods to it so it's doing fine. 
I do know others will top it but that's OK, I'm just having fun here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kryton said:


> It's OK I guess - No voltmods to it so it's doing fine.
> I do know others will top it but that's OK, I'm just having fun here.


that's what I mean. stock card, stock air cooler... :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

bad sub. deleted


----------



## Mikecdm

Jpmboy said:


> gpupi: 74.009 sec


Sorry, but I gotta reject this, missing temp monitoring 

Nice clocks and score though


----------



## Jpmboy

Mikecdm said:


> Sorry, but I gotta reject this, missing temp monitoring
> 
> Nice clocks and score though


i was just gonna delete it. forgot HWM in all the excitement.


----------



## Mikecdm

Fired the rig up for a quick run. Still don't know why sensors on this card read below ambient. 68°F in room.


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> 
> GPUPI: 1m 18.054sec


I'm not 100% with this, but I think the rules say we need CPU temps showing.



Jpmboy said:


> gpupi: 74.009 sec


Yeah, no HWMonitor. 



Mikecdm said:


> Fired the rig up for a quick run. Still don't know why sensors on this card read below ambient. 68°F in room.


Added. Nice drivers. XD

Current ambient scoreboard:









Can anyone beat @oc.queen?  They've been 1st for ages now, great work!


----------



## Kryton

Noxinite said:


> I'm not 100% with this, but I think the rules say we need CPU temps showing.


No prob - Just means I get to rerun it and maybe go even faster. 
Will remember to have CPU temps shown with that one.


----------



## yerrihakim

Try to put some scores and participate, hopefully got a valid screenshot

Ambient
2267


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> I'm not 100% with this, but I think the rules say we need CPU temps showing.
> 
> Can anyone beat @*oc.queen* ?  They've been 1st for ages now, great work!



yeah - what's with the _*Extremes*_? you all sand baggin?
(nvm - queen's vantage score is winning both classes)


----------



## Ziken

hello, my first score:
gpupi 1b:
http://hwbot.org/submission/4017348_




is not my best score :/
http://hwbot.org/submission/4016572_


----------



## mllrkllr88

yerrihakim said:


> Try to put some scores and participate, hopefully got a valid screenshot


Looks good to me, added!



Ziken said:


> hello, my first score:
> gpupi 1b:


I already miss my Asus power card but its looks like its in very good hands :thumb: amazing run man!

OP UPDATED


----------



## mllrkllr88

Does anyone from USA need a card to borrow? I have a decent, non-reference, HD5850 which is all modded up and ready to loan out, or I can sell for my cost if you prefer that.


----------



## oc.queen

CBr15:
7740x
Score: 1147 Per core: 286.75


----------



## Jpmboy

gpupi - 73.282 sec (and HWM, which luckily does not show the VDDC  )
Nice 5850 there Dave!


----------



## ikem

Jpmboy said:


> gpupi - 73.282 sec (and HWM, which luckily does not show the VDDC  )
> Nice 5850 there Dave!


i think i can guess from the board :O.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am curious what the scaling limit is. I think he is blasting it, maybe 1.58v ??

Edit: Have you tried PLL volts? Is that doing anything on air?


----------



## Noxinite

Some scores for me - no ambient this time.




















Also, since people were wondering about voltage scaling here's the testing I did on some 5850s:


----------



## Noxinite

oc.queen said:


> CBr15:
> 7740x
> Score: 1147 Per core: 286.75


 I think we need CPU-Z to show CPU freq as well - so you need to disable EIST and set Windows power state to "high performance". Nice score though!



Jpmboy said:


> gpupi - 73.282 sec (and HWM, which luckily does not show the VDDC  )
> Nice 5850 there Dave!


Added.


----------



## Ziken

mllrkllr88 said:


> Looks good to me, added!
> 
> 
> I already miss my Asus power card but its looks like its in very good hands :thumb: amazing run man!
> 
> OP UPDATED


hello, yes i take much care 

thanks


----------



## Juan Dominguez

Hi guys is my first time in this forum..y choose ambient category

memory in geek: 8450pts
R15 : 1136CB




mi setup 7700k,M8I, gskill 3600c16 and sapphire 5870 reference PCB


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - Ambient
7700K - OCF
GB3: 6568
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8720828


----------



## oc.queen

Noxinite said:


> I think we need CPU-Z to show CPU freq as well - so you need to disable EIST and set Windows power state to "high performance". Nice score though!
> 
> 
> Added.





Here you go let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Jpmboy

CB R15 1737/6 = 289.5
Now I know this score is gonna raise a few eyebrows - did for me too. So I ran it 3 consecutive times. 1737.  I even recorded the second or third run It's a download link to the 80MB video - I don't "tube". 
I don't have a dog in this hunt (prize exempt), no reason to cheat. The increase from my previous score of 1714 looks like it is due to OS tweaks. (paging, priority changing platform dynamictick and tscsynchpolicy at the bootloader - BCD). IMO, this kind of stuff is what bugs me about a majority of benchmarks.
Have a great holiday everyone! Safe travels if you have to.


----------



## oc.queen

Jpmboy said:


> CB R15 1737/6 = 289.5
> Now I know this score is gonna raise a few eyebrows - did for me too. So I ran it 3 consecutive times. 1737.  I even recorded the second or third run It's a download link to the 80MB video - I don't "tube".
> I don't have a dog in this hunt (prize exempt), no reason to cheat. The increase from my previous score of 1714 looks like it is due to OS tweaks. (paging, priority changing platform dynamictick and tscsynchpolicy at the bootloader - BCD). IMO, this kind of stuff is what bugs me about a majority of benchmarks.
> Have a great holiday everyone! Safe travels if you have to.



0_o 

Nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

nah - I don;t think so. I'm beginning believe it is a glitch with R15 (which can become a "tweak" )
It's not simply an effect of disabling all (not required) services, or limiting ram with maxmem. not sure but it seems to be an R15 thing.
Straight windows run - normal boot. IDK - neither should count IMO.


----------



## oc.queen

Jpmboy said:


> nah - I don;t think so. I'm beginning believe it is a glitch with R15 (which can become a "tweak" )
> It's not simply an effect of disabling all (not required) services, or limiting ram with maxmem. not sure but it seems to be an R15 thing.
> Straight windows run - normal boot. IDK - neither should count IMO.





IDK if it should be considered a glitch I mean its just setting up windows a bit different like disabling services or limiting mem amount...I dont know if I see any differences between them they are all changes to windows to get a higher score or make things more stable in the case of maxmem.


----------



## Noxinite

I've been busy.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> I don't have a dog in this hunt (prize exempt), no reason to cheat. The increase from my previous score of 1714 looks like it is due to OS tweaks. (paging, priority changing platform dynamictick and tscsynchpolicy at the bootloader - BCD). IMO, this kind of stuff is what bugs me about a majority of benchmarks.


I just want to make sure everyone knows Jpmboy is talking about changing the timer settings within the OS. 


Here are the timer commands for those looking to test, which are applied via Command Prompt (Admin):
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


To remove them:
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /deletevalue tscsyncpolicy
bcdedit /deletevalue disabledynamictick


To view bcdedit settings:
bcdedit /enum


----------



## Jumper118

Vantage gpu score 24487

also i have 3dmark link https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5733115


----------



## 5erveD

GB3 score: 8920
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721269

Pls let me know if the screen passes moderation.
Thanks!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Juan Dominguez said:


> Hi guys is my first time in this forum..y choose ambient category
> 
> memory in geek: 8450pts
> R15 : 1136CB
> mi setup 7700k,M8I, gskill 3600c16 and sapphire 5870 reference PCB


Missing Geek link and also not showing geek bench, added R15



Kryton said:


> Kryton - Ambient
> 7700K - OCF
> GB3: 6568
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8720828


Added!!



oc.queen said:


> Here you go let me know if you need anything else


Added



Jpmboy said:


> CB R15 1737/6 = 289.5


As we know this is just testing we will not add it :thumb:



Jumper118 said:


> Vantage gpu score 24487
> 
> also i have 3dmark link https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5733115


Nice, added to extreme!



5erveD said:


> GB3 score: 8920
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721269
> 
> Pls let me know if the screen passes moderation.
> Thanks!


Why such a tiny screen resolution, trying to push the limits? This is rejected here because of the geek bench window, furthermore, this would not even be legal on hwbot. See hwbot rules here: http://hwbot.org/news/10034_application_93_rules/



Kryton said:


> Any problems with my last GB entry?
> Or was it simply missed?


sorry, added!


----------



## Kryton

Any problems with my last GB entry?
Or was it simply missed?


----------



## Noxinite

Kryton said:


> Any problems with my last GB entry?
> Or was it simply missed?


Just missed, added now.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## jakegarr

Looks like this would be fun if I had an Intel. Otherwise its no competition since Ryzen tops out around 4 Ghz (I would need to use my LN2 cooler if I wanted to hit the 5 Ghz like Intel can), so unfortunately I'll have to sit this one out... Too bad, looks like fun, I hope everyone else can enjoy, merry Christmas!


----------



## MattBaneLM

they prob got summit wrong wit em 

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721737


----------



## bigblock990

Jpmboy said:


> CB R15 1737/6 = 289.5
> Now I know this score is gonna raise a few eyebrows - did for me too. So I ran it 3 consecutive times. 1737.  I even recorded the second or third run It's a download link to the 80MB video - I don't "tube".
> I don't have a dog in this hunt (prize exempt), no reason to cheat. The increase from my previous score of 1714 looks like it is due to OS tweaks. (paging, priority changing platform dynamictick and tscsynchpolicy at the bootloader - BCD). IMO, this kind of stuff is what bugs me about a majority of benchmarks.
> Have a great holiday everyone! Safe travels if you have to.


Have to reject this anyway as hwmonitor shows 5004mhz 

Nice find jpm, will have to do some testing myself


----------



## 5erveD

New score GB3: 9003
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721839

Never really spended much time on mem tuning but am starting to like it.


----------



## Splave

mllrkllr88 said:


> I just want to make sure everyone knows Jpmboy is talking about changing the timer settings within the OS.
> 
> 
> Here are the timer commands for those looking to test, which are applied via Command Prompt (Admin):
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> 
> To remove them:
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> bcdedit /deletevalue tscsyncpolicy
> bcdedit /deletevalue disabledynamictick
> 
> 
> To view bcdedit settings:
> bcdedit /enum


These settings are not useable in windows 7  

disabledynamictick [ yes | no ]
Enables and disables dynamic timer tick feature. The option is available starting with Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.

tscsyncpolicy [ Default | Legacy | Enhanced ]
Controls the times stamp counter synchronization policy. This option should only be used for debugging.

 Note
The option is available starting in Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.

Anything else?


----------



## Noxinite

Some phase GPU scores for me:




























Card has some sort of OCP still, even after doing the mods for per-phase OCP. 

If anyone has come across this or knows a solution and could help me out that would be great. More details here: https://community.hwbot.org/topic/187229-chl8214/?tab=comments#comment-520938


----------



## Jpmboy

Back for a few days... I thought there would have been more subs during the long weekend?



5erveD said:


> GB3 score: 8920
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721269
> 
> Pls let me know if the screen passes moderation.
> Thanks!


Screen? what is that, an iWatch screen? (only kidding). 


bigblock990 said:


> Have to reject this anyway as hwmonitor shows 5004mhz
> 
> Nice find jpm, will have to do some testing myself


No need for any research, it's a R15 bug in the ambient class only. Run R15 at a higher frequency, lower the multiplier or bclk while in the OS with any tool (TvCore, ocpanel) while leaving R15 open. Run it again and it will report the previous score even tho CPUZ, HWM are showing the new lower clocks. The commands do nothing in win7... happens. I was switching OSs around in the hours before posting and hitting the road for Christmas. Sorry, no legit help.


Splave said:


> These settings are not useable in windows 7
> disabledynamictick [ yes | no ]
> Enables and disables dynamic timer tick feature. The option is available starting with Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.
> tscsyncpolicy [ Default | Legacy | Enhanced ]
> Controls the times stamp counter synchronization policy. This option should only be used for debugging.
> Note
> The option is available starting in Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.
> Anything else?


 Yep - absent a bios which can switch HPET on/off (eg, when is does/does not appear as a device in the system in device manager) they do nothing, tho DyTick is part of the HPET on any system AFAIK, which is not very far . So the commands are not available, but the R15 bug hopefully can be confirmed by someone else. 

@mllrkllr88 - hey Dave, delete that entry from the table - it's a foul. 



Sorry guys, sheet happens rushing around. :no-smil
Have a great New Year everyone!!


----------



## navjack27

why the heck not. i'll submit some stuff for this.

validation for geekbench - http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8722392


----------



## Jumper118

redone my cinebench score


----------



## ikki

I challenged with HD 5830 (^ ^)


----------



## NoGuru

Don't have the time I was hoping to have to get into this.


----------



## Randy2theRescue

"R15 bug"

You can also just set R15 to "Keep Best Score"...

Run at 5.1 and then downclock to 5GHz, open monitoring and run again whilst keeping your 5.1 score.

Guess this just needs honesty.


----------



## Noxinite

MattBaneLM said:


> they prob got summit wrong wit em
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721737


Added.



5erveD said:


> New score GB3: 9003
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8721839
> 
> Never really spended much time on mem tuning but am starting to like it.


Added.



navjack27 said:


> why the heck not. i'll submit some stuff for this.
> 
> validation for geekbench - http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8722392


Added R15, GB3 rejected as you need the full version for this comp.



Jumper118 said:


> redone my cinebench score


Added - but I would prefer if you added your rig picture with each new score.



ikki said:


> I challenged with HD 5830 (^ ^)


Haha, nice!
Added.



NoGuru said:


> Don't have the time I was hoping to have to get into this.



Added.



Randy2theRescue said:


> "R15 bug"
> 
> You can also just set R15 to "Keep Best Score"...
> 
> Run at 5.1 and then downclock to 5GHz, open monitoring and run again whilst keeping your 5.1 score.
> 
> Guess this just needs honesty.


This is what happened with JPM, it is unfortunate and now we are going to have to start asking people who post high scores how they managed it and see if we can replicate it.


EDIT: OP updated with current scoreboards - PM or shout in the thread if I've missed something.


----------



## mllrkllr88

ikki said:


> I challenged with HD 5830 (^ ^)


I like where your head is at, very good work man :specool:



Noxinite said:


> EDIT: OP updated with current scoreboards - PM or shout in the thread if I've missed something.


Good work, thank you! :thumb:


----------



## MattBaneLM

1151/4 cine


----------



## Noxinite

MattBaneLM said:


> 1151/4 cine


Matttttttt, not showing all core temps so rejected. 😞 Use the free HWMonitor version pls.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Arrrrhgghhhhh really?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please keep on topic  

Thanks,
E


----------



## WhiteWulfe

MattBaneLM said:


> Arrrrhgghhhhh really?


It would also have been rejected due to a part of the rendered image being blocked. There was a bit of a "scandal" (to use the word that seems most appropriate) with some benchers a while back where they modified the image files in order to obtain an artificially higher score... And of course, they blocked that part of the image in order to conceal such, and ever since, it's been in HWBot's rules to not only have the entire rendered image visible, but also the Ranking window too.


----------



## mllrkllr88

MattBaneLM said:


> Arrrrhgghhhhh really?


The free trial version shows all the temps, but the "pro" version blocks some of the core temps which is not acceptable in this competition. Also, as Wulfe pointed out, some of your render is not showing with is also unacceptable. I know you can get 115x again, keep on looping!! Next time you get a killer score just take an extra second to make sure your screen is perfect :thumb:


----------



## mllrkllr88

There was a small problem with the spreadsheet but it has been fixed and the OP updated, thanks for pointing it out @kicsipapucs :thumb:


----------



## MattBaneLM

1150 cine. pick this one apart ya....... nvm


----------



## mllrkllr88

MattBaneLM said:


> 1150 cine. pick this one apart ya....... nvm


Added :thumb: Water on the memory doing anything for you?


----------



## MattBaneLM

mllrkllr88 said:


> Added :thumb: Water on the memory doing anything for you?


 yeah its hot here. vital to keep it at under 30deg. pref 19-13 bro


when does it update on the first page tally?


----------



## kimandsally

*GPUpi*

GPUPI


----------



## Noxinite

kimandsally said:


> GPUPI


Added.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

MattBaneLM said:


> when does it update on the first page tally?


I believe it was mentioned that it's updated at least once per week, since it's done manually.


----------



## shar00750

better score for gb3 on water . mem 4196 cl12-11-11-28


----------



## Mikecdm

new vantage score


----------



## DR4G00N

"New" Ref 5870, this one is a lot better than my 5870 Matrix on AIO water.

GPUPI 1B: 73.671s

Vantage: 25561


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have decided to run HD5850 for this comp. I have two cards prepped and ready for benching, now I just need the cold juice.




One of my cards has Elpida BAGA memory. Does anyone know if this memory cold bugs? I will find out soon enough lol, but I want to be prepared. This is the Elpida card:











The second card I have prepped up is a nice clocking DCII with Samsung memory. This is an excellent non-reference PCB... once the OVP has been defeated with a VID mod then a simple FB mod for control. I know this one does indeed cold bug so I made an attempt to solve the issue with heaters. The memory behind the pot is the issue, so I have about 24W of heating power directly on the IC's.


----------



## Noxinite

shar00750 said:


> better score for gb3 on water . mem 4196 cl12-11-11-28


Added.



DR4G00N said:


> "New" Ref 5870, this one is a lot better than my 5870 Matrix on AIO water.
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 73.671s
> 
> Vantage: 25561


Added.



Mikecdm said:


> new vantage score


Added - it's easier for the mods if you include a rig picture with each submission.



mllrkllr88 said:


> I have decided to run HD5850 for this comp. I have two cards prepped and ready for benching, now I just need the cold juice.
> 
> One of my cards has Elpida BAGA memory. Does anyone know if this memory cold bugs? I will find out soon enough lol, but I want to be prepared. This is the Elpida card:
> 
> The second card I have prepped up is a nice clocking DCII with Samsung memory. This is an excellent non-reference PCB... once the OVP has been defeated with a VID mod then a simple FB mod for control. I know this one does indeed cold bug so I made an attempt to solve the issue with heaters. The memory behind the pot is the issue, so I have about 24W of heating power directly on the IC's.


Sweet mods! 

That Elpidia card looks similar to my Sapphire cards, but mine are all Hynix and have 4-phases for core?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> That Elpidia card looks similar to my Sapphire cards, but mine are all Hynix and have 4-phases for core?


Yeah, its the same Sapphire you have but with different memory apparently. You got lucky with Hynix, jelly


----------



## mllrkllr88

I spent some serious time digging around the internet for memory voltmods on the reference HD5870/5850. It's a very odd design since it looks as if there is no PWM controller for the memory phases. Through my digging I saw many people on the internet that were very confused by this design, myself included.


I figured that they must be independent controllers with no actual PWM, just single channel mode integrated driver. I was not able to find any technical documents on the VT243WF to confirm my suspicion. With one dead card and one working card I decided to just dive and and see if I could figure it out with no info. I am happy to report that I have worked out a voltage mod for this little memory controller. It uses an external resistor network to control the voltage, very simple design. 


This one works differently, you need to increase the resistance to increase the voltage. Therefore, you must actually remove the resistor and replace it with a device such as 100K pot which lets you adjust the value. The resistor network is super sensitive, you can overshoot and kill the card very easily, so keep that in mind. All of this might not even help clocks haha...


----------



## kimandsally

Noxinite said:


> Added.


Hi my score not showing on the leaderboard, is it updated at different times?

Thanks for doing the work in this competition I for sure appreciate it.

Anyone got a link for the latest Intel OpenCL ?


----------



## Jpmboy

kimandsally said:


> Hi my score not showing on the leaderboard,* is it updated at different times*?
> 
> Thanks for doing the work in this competition I for sure appreciate it.
> 
> Anyone got a link for the latest Intel OpenCL ?


Yes - unfortunately the new forum platform won't let us create live google sheets yet. So the OP has to be edited with a picture/snip of the google spreadsheet each time... ~weekly.


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh - this is frustrating. I can get these sticks to 4200c12 (on bclk200 or 100) and just keeps failing GB3 at the stream triad test - right at the end. 49/50/6/6 and 50/51/7/7 do the same thing. Not a vcore problem. vsa and vccio at 1.28 and 1.3V resp. DRam VTT? any suggestions?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> ugh - this is frustrating. I can get these sticks to 4200c12 (on bclk200 or 100) and just keeps failing GB3 at the stream triad test - right at the end. 49/50/6/6 and 50/51/7/7 do the same thing. Not a vcore problem. vsa and vccio at 1.28 and 1.3V resp. DRam VTT? any suggestions?


Whoa, nice work!
I am not an Asus guy, but those volts seem quite low to me. Maybe someone else can chime in, but I would try the standard 1.35v for both IO/SA. I would suggest trying more Vdimm also, be afraid to slam the volts if it scales, I am running about 2.11V Real for 2100+ mems.


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Whoa, nice work!
> I am not an Asus guy, but those volts seem quite low to me. Maybe someone else can chime in, but I would try the standard 1.35v for both IO/SA. I would suggest trying more Vdimm also, be afraid to slam the volts if it scales, I am running about 2.11V Real for 2100+ mems.


okay - will try boosting io and sa. Thanks!


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> ugh - this is frustrating. I can get these sticks to 4200c12 (on bclk200 or 100) and just keeps failing GB3 at the stream triad test - right at the end. 49/50/6/6 and 50/51/7/7 do the same thing. Not a vcore problem. vsa and vccio at 1.28 and 1.3V resp. DRam VTT? any suggestions?


Different issue here, endless fails at Dijkstra. 

OP updated for ambient scoreboard.


----------



## kimandsally

I have 2 XFX HD5870 and both have no voltage adjustment in software I have an old 5870 which works fine on any software.

Has anyone else come across this if so how did you get around it?


----------



## shar00750

cooling the cpu with dice and push the mem a little bit more
dram frequency 2132 c12-11 gb3 mem score 9423 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8725359


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Different issue here, endless fails at Dijkstra.
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated for ambient scoreboard.


If Dijkstra keeps failing you can hook up a oc panel and downclock the bclk a small bit when Dijkstra appears and up when it's done ;-)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> Different issue here, endless fails at Dijkstra.
> 
> OP updated for ambient scoreboard.


 oh yeah - I lost count of Dijkstra fails (the program just stops - right?). Stream fails actually fritz out and reboot bsod 1A.
I got thru the dijk failures by lowering cache freq... but that costs some score. I think the cache on my 8086K is weak. I'll put my 8700K ES on the board and see if it does any better.


----------



## Noxinite

shar00750 said:


> cooling the cpu with dice and push the mem a little bit more
> dram frequency 2132 c12-11 gb3 mem score 9423 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8725359


Added.



5erveD said:


> If Dijkstra keeps failing you can hook up a oc panel and downclock the bclk a small bit when Dijkstra appears and up when it's done ;-)
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


Yeah, I tried it for a bit, but it didn't help me pass significantly higher. Also, on ambient you'll have to be careful not to bump over the 5004MHz cap.



Jpmboy said:


> oh yeah - I lost count of Dijkstra fails (the program just stops - right?). Stream fails actually fritz out and reboot bsod 1A.
> I got thru the dijk failures by lowering cache freq... but that costs some score. I think the cache on my 8086K is weak. I'll put my 8700K ES on the board and see if it does any better.


Dijkstra = instant program halt. Sometimes it does make it through, but fails right at the end like new. I'm wondering if it's because I'm using a 7700K on water; need moar IMC power potentially. Will see when my new mems get here.


----------



## mllrkllr88

@Noxinite What new memory did you get? I thought I saw you posting on one of Websmiles memory sales, did you get those? What are they rated for? THIS IS EXCITING!!


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> @Noxinite What new memory did you get? I thought I saw you posting on one of Websmiles memory sales, did you get those? What are they rated for? THIS IS EXCITING!! /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


😄

Apparently they do this: "Tested for 4133 12-11 gb3/XTU on Apex X with 8600K, 4200 12-11 also worked at 2,16v", also tested for 4000 12-11-11 wazza I think.

We'll see how the Z170X LN2 handles them soon! Hopefully my poor 7700K can keep up. XD


----------



## nickolp1974

couple of quick goes, hope i got screens right??? thanks for comp guys


----------



## nickolp1974

and R15


----------



## Noxinite

nickolp1974 said:


> couple of quick goes, hope i got screens right??? thanks for comp guys /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Rejected - missing GB3 link and rig picture.



nickolp1974 said:


> and R15


Rejected - obscuring R15 render and missing rig picture.


----------



## nickolp1974

Noxinite said:


> Rejected - missing GB3 link and rig picture.
> 
> 
> Rejected - obscuring R15 render and missing rig picture.


That little text box is obscuring?? Ok....


----------



## Noxinite

nickolp1974 said:


> That little text box is obscuring?? Ok....


Also, you're running 5.3GHz so you would be placed in the extreme category? If that's what you want you then you don't need HWMonitor.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Found a mounting bracket for my single ambient cooler so tried some quick ambient oc :O
(mllr and BB I know you're proud of me for trying)
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726260

Edit:
Btw I found hwmonitor acted weirdly when I ran cb with higher priority, seemingly not giving properly updated maxes (hence why the temps are much lower in the cb screen)


----------



## Noxinite

GeorgeStorm said:


> Found a mounting bracket for my single ambient cooler so tried some quick ambient oc :O
> (mllr and BB I know you're proud of me for trying)
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726260
> 
> Edit:
> Btw I found hwmonitor acted weirdly when I ran cb with higher priority, seemingly not giving properly updated maxes (hence why the temps are much lower in the cb screen)


Added both.


----------



## nickolp1974

Noxinite said:


> Also, you're running 5.3GHz so you would be placed in the extreme category? If that's what you want you then you don't need HWMonitor.


Just re ran to get links and correct SS, should of read this first!! My bad need to read the OP carefully! Another day now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

nickolp1974 said:


> That little text box is obscuring?? Ok....


Due to some shenanigans that happened a while back on the 'bot (cheating by modification of the benchmark files in order to get faster scores) it's been one of the HWBot rules for over two years now that none of the rendered image is covered. Even having a small portion at the bottom covered is enough to have a sub be considered invalid - this is also why the example screenshot has the three tabs of CPU-Z open and stacked the way they are in the example screenshot, as it's one of the easier ways of having all the info showing on a 1080p screen.

~~~~
Picked up some better RAM (pair of Hypers for $42 CAD!), now question in my mind is do I run the E7300 again for fun, or do I swap up to something a little more... Powerful.


----------



## mllrkllr88

nickolp1974 said:


> That little text box is obscuring?? Ok....


You are also missing the Geekbench main start window, its critical you show that :thumb



WhiteWulfe said:


> Picked up some better RAM (pair of Hypers for $42 CAD!), now question in my mind is do I run the E7300 again for fun, or do I swap up to something a little more... Powerful.


POWAHH! Do you still have the 3770k to use for benching? I would imagine between you guys have some nice gaming machines to use too


----------



## MaddMutt

Where do you upload the pics or screen shot to???


----------



## mllrkllr88

MaddMutt said:


> Where do you upload the pics or screen shot to???


Simply attach them to a post here. Dont forget a rig pic :thumb:


----------



## bigblock990

Ambient update

R15: 1150/4=287.5
gb3: 9364 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726451

And some super crappy base test runs on 5870. Yes that is a hyper 212 spring clamped on there 
Vantage: 22462
Gpupi: 98.622s


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Some fantastic submissions guys


----------



## mllrkllr88

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> 
> R15: 1150/4=287.5
> gb3: 9364 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726451
> 
> And some super crappy base test runs on 5870. Yes that is a hyper 212 spring clamped on there
> Vantage: 22462
> Gpupi: 98.622s


All scores added, OP updated!


----------



## nickolp1974

any better???

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726795


----------



## mllrkllr88

nickolp1974 said:


> any better???
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726795


You are partially covering the core's on the CPU tab so watch out for that in the future, but I can see its 2/2. Nice score I think it might be one of the first C14's to be subbed, added!


----------



## nickolp1974

mllrkllr88 said:


> You are partially covering the core's on the CPU tab so watch out for that in the future, but I can see its 2/2. Nice score I think it might be one of the first C14's to be subbed, added!


Ok thanks I'll remember that in future.


----------



## Jpmboy

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> 
> R15: 1150/4=287.5
> gb3: 9364 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726451
> 
> And some super crappy base test runs on 5870. Yes that is a hyper 212 spring clamped on there
> Vantage: 22462
> Gpupi: 98.622s



holy-spring-clamp


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mllrkllr88 said:


> POWAHH! Do you still have the 3770k to use for benching? I would imagine between you guys have some nice gaming machines to use too


Assuming x265 didn't kill it last time I froze it, yup, still got that 3770k (not that my current Win7 build will run x265 *shakes fist angrily* Keeps erroring out when launching). I do have a decent gaming rig myself (4770k, 16GB DDR3-2400CL10, etc) but I suspect I could pull more out of the 3770k since I'm a lot more willing to run it... Higher ~_^


----------



## MaddMutt

I hope this is right. I re-did my i7-6700k that I de-lidded with KPx to LM and it still does not want to go over 5GHz. Oooo-well here is my screen shot and a OLD H100i with 4xDelta's 150+ CFM stuck to window (34f this morning  )


----------



## MaddMutt

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> 
> R15: 1150/4=287.5
> gb3: 9364 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726451
> 
> And some super crappy base test runs on 5870. Yes that is a hyper 212 spring clamped on there
> Vantage: 22462
> Gpupi: 98.622s


HOLY COW - Bat Man. That is a Super Clamp you're got there  I notice that you have the basic CM fan installed. You may be deaf - but I can recommend 2xDelta's of 150+ CFM will help. I modded a EVO 212 w/2xDelta's on a R5E/5960x and got it to OC to 4.7


----------



## ikki

Today it was HD 5850 but failed
Register only CINEBENCH - R15


----------



## bigblock990

MaddMutt said:


> HOLY COW - Bat Man. That is a Super Clamp you're got there  I notice that you have the basic CM fan installed. You may be deaf - but I can recommend 2xDelta's of 150+ CFM will help. I modded a EVO 212 w/2xDelta's on a R5E/5960x and got it to OC to 4.7


I have ek uni vga blocks and a real water loop. Just using the spring clamp and hyper 212 for quick and dirty gpu binning. Works surprisingly well actually ha ha


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Ambient GPUPI 5870 - 77.155s


----------



## MaddMutt

1whiteshark1 said:


> Ambient GPUPI 5870 - 77.155s


That looks like the MSI HD-5870 Lightning that I lost out on bidding on E-Bay. The Hard part is finding cards that SW OC with AB and not have to V-Mod them. I had thought to get the MSI HD-5870 Lightning card and pair it with my Asus HD-5870 Matrix and see what I could do. Getting to old now


----------



## 1whiteshark1

MaddMutt said:


> That looks like the MSI HD-5870 Lightning that I lost out on bidding on E-Bay. The Hard part is finding cards that SW OC with AB and not have to V-Mod them. I had thought to get the MSI HD-5870 Lightning card and pair it with my Asus HD-5870 Matrix and see what I could do. Getting to old now


Funny that you say that, i cant get software voltage on the lightning. Slider goes to 1.35v but changes absolutely nothing. The reference has software control without any limit in sight.


----------



## Nikster

Take AB 1.51 extreme  voltage open for the Lightning —1,7v 

@i Search a vram hardmod for Ref Card  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Nikster said:


> Take AB 1.51 extreme  voltage open for the Lightning —1,7v
> 
> @i Search a vram hardmod for Ref Card
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Just tried that, still up to 1.35 and no effect 
thinking i may have a wrong bios


----------



## 5erveD

1whiteshark1 said:


> Just tried that, still up to 1.35 and no effect
> thinking i may have a wrong bios


Had the same thing with my 5870L.
what worked for me was using ABX 2.0 and the slider goes to 1.6V gpu.
Just set the desired voltage and run. 
It sets the voltage on load ;-)

Got some pictures for hardmodding as well.
Not sure on all the VR's but you can always measure yourself.
Credits for the mods go out to (old) Overclock Team Holland


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Works now with a different BIOS  thanks for the suggestions


----------



## kicsipapucs

bigblock990 said:


> Ambient update
> 
> R15: 1150/4=287.5
> gb3: 9364 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8726451
> 
> And some super crappy base test runs on 5870. Yes that is a hyper 212 spring clamped on there
> Vantage: 22462
> Gpupi: 98.622s


Stop copying my cpu cooler on a vga method dude! D I'm coming for ya in R15.


----------



## ikki

Change CPU
Also change POT T-REX (^ ^)


----------



## mllrkllr88

MaddMutt said:


> I hope this is right. I re-did my i7-6700k that I de-lidded with KPx to LM and it still does not want to go over 5GHz. Oooo-well here is my screen shot and a OLD H100i with 4xDelta's 150+ CFM stuck to window (34f this morning  )


You are missing hwmonitor software for temp monitoring, so I have to reject. 



ikki said:


> Today it was HD 5850 but failed
> Register only CINEBENCH - R15


Added!



1whiteshark1 said:


> Ambient GPUPI 5870 - 77.155s


Added!



ikki said:


> Change CPU
> Also change POT T-REX (^ ^)


Added!


I will update the OP in a few minutes for both ambient and extreme


----------



## rt123

1whiteshark1 said:


> Works now with a different BIOS  thanks for the suggestions


Mind sharing the BIOS?


----------



## kimandsally

A GPUPi run


----------



## 1whiteshark1

rt123 said:


> Mind sharing the BIOS?


Thanks go to Unity


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Adding another test to Ambiente, since I do not have graphics to compete, so everyone succeeds.

GB3=8481
Link http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8728072


----------



## rt123

1whiteshark1 said:


> Thanks go to Unity


Thank you to you both.


----------



## Jpmboy

kimandsally said:


> A GPUPi run


added


MasterbitzOC said:


> Adding another test to Ambiente, since I do not have graphics to compete, so everyone succeeds.
> 
> GB3=8481
> Link http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8728072


added


----------



## The Pook

R15: 2238/8 = 279.75


----------



## kimandsally

My Vantage 25016


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger R15 5587


----------



## mllrkllr88

The Pook said:


> R15: 2238/8 = 279.75


You are missing temp monitoring for Ambient, so I put you in extreme. You can change back to ambient if you wish at any time.



kimandsally said:


> My Vantage 25016


Added!



Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger R15 5587


Awesome of you to show up, but you are missing the wallpaper so we have to reject.


OP Updated


----------



## Gunslinger.

Missed the wallpaper requirement, guess I've got a reason to bench tonight.


----------



## bigblock990

Gunslinger. said:


> Missed the wallpaper requirement, guess I've got a reason to bench tonight.


Its also scored per core, so bench that 9900k instead


----------



## Gunslinger.

bigblock990 said:


> Its also scored per core, so bench that 9900k instead


Can't, my board won't post, it's stuck at post code CC


----------



## Gunslinger.

GB: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8729592


----------



## 5erveD

Some scores to fill up the board.

CB15 2210/8=276.25
3D mark Vantage 24966

Also made a Vmem mod on the Hd radeon 5870 Lightning If people are interested I can post pictures. 
Just let me know.
Not that I gained a lot from running the mod on ambient. Might be better off with some coldsauce.


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunslinger. said:


> GB: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8729592


GB3 is dual channel memory only per rules, R15 added!




5erveD said:


> Some scores to fill up the board.
> 
> CB15 2210/8=276.25
> 3D mark Vantage 24966
> 
> Also made a Vmem mod on the Hd radeon 5870 Lightning If people are interested I can post pictures.
> Just let me know.
> Not that I gained a lot from running the mod on ambient. Might be better off with some coldsauce.


added


----------



## ikem

Might have one more go again before the end. Dont think I can move my position though. Have the clocks, but dont have the scores.


----------



## mllrkllr88

ikem said:


> Might have one more go again before the end. Dont think I can move my position though. Have the clocks, but dont have the scores.


You should! I would recommend W7 64 if you don't have it already, and testing drivers for the GPU stages. Some of the drivers can make a pretty big difference in the score for both benches. Geekbench is going to get pretty crazy near the end (I am guessing), so if you have the clocks focus on the GPU stages and run R15 several times to get the best score. 


@ALL The end is drawing near, GO GO :thumb:


----------



## Noxinite

Updated the OP. 

Keep pushing guys, I want to see all your murder modding pics of your cards. You can use software volts for reference pcb, but where's the fun in that. 

I still need to vmod the one 5870 I have and re-do the VID mod on my Asus TOP PCB 5850. I'm sure the card won't object to me making 1.5V the default load voltage....

Edit: also try to make sure you are using the correct and up-to-date versions of CPU-Z, GPU-Z and HWMonitor!


----------



## aerotracks

I have 100.0 BCLK set in BIOS, but clock monitoring in HWMonitor as well as HWINFO is all over the place with X299. Is there a trick to fix it or do I need to switch to Z390?


----------



## mllrkllr88

aerotracks said:


> I have 100.0 BCLK set in BIOS, but clock monitoring in HWMonitor as well as HWINFO is all over the place with X299. Is there a trick to fix it or do I need to switch to Z390?


Have you noticed the same float in CPUz when running R15? Have you tried disabling C-States? Also, you could try updating the MEI/chipset drivers of the OS for X299, but I doubt that will do it. Your score is looking comparable to 9900k, but I am seeing a maximum Hwmonitor float of 5004 with that CPU.


----------



## aerotracks

mllrkllr88 said:


> Have you noticed the same float in CPUz when running R15? Have you tried disabling C-States? Also, you could try updating the MEI/chipset drivers of the OS for X299, but I doubt that will do it. Your score is looking comparable to 9900k, but I am seeing a maximum Hwmonitor float of 5004 with that CPU.


MEI/Chipset are up to date, latest Monitoring tools, latest BIOS, latest Windows build (my daily OS). Same thing with C-States disabled:


Have to give it another try with a different platform then


----------



## mllrkllr88

aerotracks said:


> MEI/Chipset are up to date, latest Monitoring tools, latest BIOS, latest Windows build (my daily OS). Same thing with C-States disabled:
> 
> Have to give it another try with a different platform then


Bummer, I would say you need to tick down BCLK then until you see a maximum of 5003 in CPUz and 5004 in hwmonitor (unofficial maximum allowable float).

With some effort and time I was able to do 2267, here you can see the float was only 5002 with many runs done.


----------



## tictoc

I am swapping gear around in all my machines, but once that is done, I hope to get in with a few of my old 5870s.  
Not sure what CPU to use. :thinking:


----------



## aerotracks

mllrkllr88 said:


> Bummer, I would say you need to tick down BCLK then until you see a maximum of 5003 in CPUz and 5004 in hwmonitor (unofficial maximum allowable float).
> 
> With some effort and time I was able to do 2267, here you can see the float was only 5002 with many runs done.


Yep on 1151 platform monitoring fluctuates a lot less.

This 4990MHz result okay for now? Upped the memory to compensate


----------



## mllrkllr88

aerotracks said:


> This 4990MHz result okay for now? Upped the memory to compensate


Added ! Sick quad chan memory :O



tictoc said:


> I am swapping gear around in all my machines, but once that is done, I hope to get in with a few of my old 5870s.
> Not sure what CPU to use. :thinking:


What are the options? Sweet looking cards btw, let them fly!!


----------



## Noxinite

aerotracks said:


> I have 100.0 BCLK set in BIOS, but clock monitoring in HWMonitor as well as HWINFO is all over the place with X299. Is there a trick to fix it or do I need to switch to Z390?


That's some insane float there!

And I thought 1151 was bad already. 😕 I'm glad 32M isn't one of the ambient benches. XD


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> I am swapping gear around in all my machines, but once that is done, I hope to get in with a few of my old 5870s.
> Not sure what CPU to use. :thinking:


hey bud... for the cpu benchmarks R15 is per core, so the recent 4, 6 and 8 cores do well. GB3 can be a rabbit hole, use the cpu with the best IMC and run 2 cores/2 threads.


----------



## 5erveD

Had a issue with GpuPi not seeing hwinfo.
Installed the update Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 but still wouldn't display the info.
It needs SP1 as well in order to make the update work/install.

Here are some results for the extreme.


----------



## aerotracks

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8730715


----------



## mllrkllr88

5erveD said:


> Had a issue with GpuPi not seeing hwinfo.
> Installed the update Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 but still wouldn't display the info.
> It needs SP1 as well in order to make the update work/install.
> 
> Here are some results for the extreme.


Good info, thanks! I transferred your scores from ambient to extreme, then updated the two here.



aerotracks said:


> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8730715


Added! 

OP Updated :thumb:


----------



## shar00750

cb r15 1515 on 6.75ghz with 7740x


----------



## mllrkllr88

shar00750 said:


> cb r15 1515 on 6.75ghz with 7740x


Awesome work, added!


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> hey bud... for the cpu benchmarks R15 is per core, so the recent 4, 6 and 8 cores do well. GB3 can be a rabbit hole, use the cpu with the best IMC and run 2 cores/2 threads.



Thanks for the tip. I'll probably run everything on my 8700k mini-ITX machine. Should be a good time, it's been a bit since I had Windows installed on anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll probably run everything on my 8700k mini-ITX machine. Should be a good time, *it's been a bit since I had Windows installed on anything*.


I suspected that. :thumb:


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 7847*

Ambient Category.

Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 7847 Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731064
cbjaust_geekbench3_multi_core_ryzen_7_1800x_35350_points @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust Cinebench R15 per core: 236.75*

Ambient Category.

Cinebench R15 per core: 236.75 (1894/8)
cbjaust_cinebench_r15_ryzen_7_1800x_1894_cb @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust 3DMark Vantage Performance GPU: 21506*

Ambient Category.

3DMark Vantage Performance GPU: 21506 Marks Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5739114
cbjaust_3dmark_vantage_performance_radeon_hd_5870_25713_marks @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust GPUPI 1B: 88.984*

Ambient Category.

GPUPI 1B: 88.984s (1m-28.984s)
cbjaust_gpupi_1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_28sec_984ms @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## Noxinite

cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 7847 Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731064
> cbjaust_geekbench3_multi_core_ryzen_7_1800x_35350_points @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


Rejected, we need the full version for the comp. 



cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> Cinebench R15 per core: 236.75 (1894/8)
> cbjaust_cinebench_r15_ryzen_7_1800x_1894_cb @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


Added.



cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Performance GPU: 21506 Marks Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5739114
> cbjaust_3dmark_vantage_performance_radeon_hd_5870_25713_marks @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


Added.



cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 88.984s (1m-18.984s)
> cbjaust_gpupi_1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_28sec_984ms @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


Added.


----------



## cbjaust

Noxinite said:


> Rejected, we need the full version for the comp.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.


OK cool, when will the table be updated?


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust GPUPI 1B: 87.231 [score update]*

Ambient Category.

GPUPI 1B: 87.231s (1m-27.231s)
cbjaust_gpupi_1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_27sec_231ms @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Ambient R15 - 1144/4 = 286


----------



## ikki

Finally MEM started running (^ ^)


----------



## Jpmboy

cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 87.231s (1m-27.231s)
> cbjaust_gpupi_1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_27sec_231ms @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


added


1whiteshark1 said:


> Ambient R15 - 1144/4 = 286


added - hellofa score. :thumb:


ikki said:


> Finally MEM started running (^ ^)


 GB3 - needs a validation link
R15 - added


----------



## ikki

>GB3 - needs a validation link

This?
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731521


----------



## Juan Dominguez

Ambient 8426 geek memory

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535


----------



## Juan Dominguez

23730 vantage ambient


----------



## mllrkllr88

HD5850 Extreme submission


----------



## bigblock990

ambient update

vantage: 25623
gpupi: 73.213


----------



## Mikecdm

decent card but needs the magic trick.


----------



## cbjaust

*cbjaust Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 8044*

Ambient Category.

Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 8044 Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731692
cbjaust_geekbench3_multi_core_ryzen_7_1800x_35928_points @ hwbot
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


----------



## Noxinite

ikki said:


> >GB3 - needs a validation link
> 
> This?
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731521


Added.



Juan Dominguez said:


> Ambient 8426 geek memory
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535


Rejected - needs rig picture.



Juan Dominguez said:


> 23730 vantage ambient


Rejected - needs rig picture.



mllrkllr88 said:


> HD5850 Extreme submission


Added. 



bigblock990 said:


> ambient update
> 
> vantage: 25623
> gpupi: 73.213


Added.



cbjaust said:


> Ambient Category.
> 
> Geekbench3 Multi-Core Memory: 8044 Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731692
> cbjaust_geekbench3_multi_core_ryzen_7_1800x_35928_points @ hwbot
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | XFX HD 5870 1GB | Samsung HD753LJ 750GB | Antec TruePower Quattro 850W


Added.


----------



## bigblock990

Mikecdm said:


> decent card but needs the magic trick.


Yes, still searching for the magic gt1 tweak


----------



## Noxinite

bigblock990 said:


> Mikecdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> decent card but needs the magic trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still searching for the magic gt1 tweak /forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
Click to expand...

Maybe C14? /s


----------



## Torus15

*New Entries*

Hi could you please add the attachments below
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731851

Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

GB: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731592


----------



## bigblock990

ambient update

RGB engaged
geek: 9647
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731945


----------



## mllrkllr88

HD5850 Extreme submission.
I found that GPUPI is scaling very high with voltage, about 1.85v during load.


----------



## oc.queen

7740x GB3 Multi Mem
Score: 8547
link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8732176


----------



## Noxinite

Some potato power from me:


----------



## Noxinite

Torus15 said:


> Hi could you please add the attachments below
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731851
> 
> Thanks


Added.



Gunslinger. said:


> GB: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731592


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> ambient update
> 
> RGB engaged
> geek: 9647
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731945


Added. You going to give anyone else a chance to catch up? XD



mllrkllr88 said:


> HD5850 Extreme submission.
> I found that GPUPI is scaling very high with voltage, about 1.85v during load.


Added.



oc.queen said:


> 7740x GB3 Multi Mem
> Score: 8547
> link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8732176


Added.

Edit: updated OP.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> Some potato power from me:


Added :thumb:


----------



## Splave

30263
1500/1350 vantage Extreme class


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> 30263
> 1500/1350 vantage Extreme class


 added.
:thumb:


----------



## 5erveD

Splave said:


> 30263
> 1500/1350 vantage Extreme class


Nice card!


----------



## mllrkllr88

The big subs are starting to roll in, I am looking forward to this :cheers: :buttkick:


----------



## KaRtA82

I’ve got some subs, nothing I’m proud of. 

First time back posting in the forum here. Took me a minute to work out how. 

Looks like everyone has had fun so far.


----------



## KaRtA82

Couple of subs here. Think I worked out how this works now.

Only 9900k plugged in while my 4 core is away, and 8086k has a holiday. Might get a GPU in one day, but only able to run air because the Thermosphere block doesn't come with the correct mount (Thanks EK)

Geek 3 - 8983
Link - http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8732769

Cine R15 - 2267/8 - 283.375

Thanks for the space


----------



## Juan Dominguez

Could someone add my 503/504 post results that have been skipped? thx


----------



## bigblock990

Noxinite said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> *Rejected - needs rig picture.*
> 
> 
> *Rejected - needs rig picture.*
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.





Juan Dominguez said:


> Could someone add my 503/504 post results that have been skipped? thx


See above, your results were rejected due to missing rig picture.


----------



## Juan Dominguez

*submit*

Ambient

8426 geek memory

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535

Vantage 23730

R15 1144/4=286http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535


----------



## Noxinite

KaRtA82 said:


> Couple of subs here. Think I worked out how this works now.
> 
> Only 9900k plugged in while my 4 core is away, and 8086k has a holiday. Might get a GPU in one day, but only able to run air because the Thermosphere block doesn't come with the correct mount (Thanks EK)
> 
> Geek 3 - 8983
> Link - http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8732769
> 
> Cine R15 - 2267/8 - 283.375
> 
> Thanks for the space


Added.



Juan Dominguez said:


> Ambient
> 
> 8426 geek memory
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535
> 
> Vantage 23730
> 
> R15 1144/4=286http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731535


Added.


Come on peeps:


----------



## The Pook

Resubmitting for ambient. 

Cinebench R15: 2232/8 = *279*
Geekbench 3 Memory = *7781*

GB Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8733096


----------



## JCOC

Cinebench R15: 2975
Extreme Class
00 ended the session sadly


----------



## shar00750

When I see 00 on mocf I really not worry , just let him dry . but if I see 00 on asus board i'm it's 50/50 that the board still alive .


----------



## JCOC

shar00750 said:


> When I see 00 on mocf I really not worry , just let him dry . but if I see 00 on asus board i'm it's 50/50 that the board still alive .


Yea I am hoping she just got a little wet and didnt want to play anymore. I'm letting her dry out today


----------



## Jpmboy

make a simple hot box. use a hair dryer or heat gun and a cardboard box with a hole cut out to fit the dryer nozzle... works wonders.


----------



## JCOC

Jpmboy said:


> make a simple hot box. use a hair dryer or heat gun and a cardboard box with a hole cut out to fit the dryer nozzle... works wonders.


Thanks not a bad idea at all. What dimensions would you use?


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> make a simple hot box. use a hair dryer or heat gun and a cardboard box with a hole cut out to fit the dryer nozzle... works wonders. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


I did this once and started melting things. 😮 /fail


----------



## Gunslinger.

JCOC said:


> Yea I am hoping she just got a little wet and didnt want to play anymore. I'm letting her dry out today


I put board and gpu's in the oven at 150F for a few hours after every session, works great.


----------



## JCOC

My score still counts though right guys?? Lol




Gunslinger. said:


> I put board and gpu's in the oven at 150F for a few hours after every session, works great.


I applied LET to the MOCF so I'm just going to air dry it and the crack for cracks and fix them if necessary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> I did this once and started melting things. 😮 /fail


 lol - you sure did if things melted.


----------



## Gunslinger.

JCOC said:


> I applied LET to the MOCF so I'm just going to air dry it and the crack for cracks and fix them if necessary.


Both cards and my board are LET coated, doesn't hurt it at all.


----------



## afrom1

submitting for ambient. 
Afrom1
gpupi 1b 73,213
vantage 25146


----------



## 5erveD

Is is possible to make the updated leaderboard visible ?


----------



## Noxinite

The Pook said:


> Resubmitting for ambient.
> 
> Cinebench R15: 2232/8 = *279*
> Geekbench 3 Memory = *7781*
> 
> GB Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8733096


Added.



JCOC said:


> Cinebench R15: 2975
> Extreme Class
> 00 ended the session sadly


Added.



afrom1 said:


> submitting for ambient.
> Afrom1
> gpupi 1b 73,213
> vantage 25146


Added.



5erveD said:


> Is is possible to make the updated leaderboard visible ?


Only manually.

*Updated OP!*


----------



## 5erveD

Cheers!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks for updating the OP!! There are just a few days to go, I hope everyone is making a big push to rue finish!!


----------



## KSATEAAA23

couple of better submissions.

i3 7350k cinebench 559
gpu pi 89.422


----------



## 5erveD

Some improved scores for the extreme catergorie.

CB15: 2855/8=356,875
Vantage: 28588
GpuPi: 01.00.076
GB3: 9354
GB3 Link: https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8734535


----------



## shar00750

Better gpupi with 5870 : 59.956s

vantage:27326 1390/1350 - bed driver


----------



## mllrkllr88

I hope everyone is doing well and making good progress!

Here is an extreme submission:


----------



## Noxinite

KSATEAAA23 said:


> couple of better submissions.
> 
> i3 7350k cinebench 559
> gpu pi 89.422


Added.



5erveD said:


> Some improved scores for the extreme catergorie.
> 
> CB15: 2855/8=356,875
> Vantage: 28588
> GpuPi: 01.00.076
> GB3: 9354
> GB3 Link: https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8734535


Added.



shar00750 said:


> Better gpupi with 5870 : 59.956s
> 
> vantage:27326 1390/1350 - bed driver


Added.



mllrkllr88 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and making good progress!
> 
> Here is an extreme submission:


Added. Spicy clocks!

*OP updated!*


----------



## JCOC

-snip-

Double post.


----------



## JCOC

*Thanks!!*

GPUPI 1B: 63.196 
Extreme class



















I want to thank and give a huge shout out to @Noxinite, @Jpmboy, @DR4G00N, and @mllrkllr88 for setting this competition up!! Also thanks to everyone that participated in either class. It is awesome to see a forum competition have so much participation. Thanks to all of the sponsors too!!! Having great sponsors is always a plus!!


----------



## Jpmboy

JCOC said:


> GPUPI 1B: 63.196
> Extreme class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank and give a huge shout out to @*Noxinite* , @*Jpmboy* , @*dr4gon* , and @*mllrkllr88* for setting this competition up!! Also thanks to everyone that participated in either class. It is awesome to see a forum competition have so much participation. Thanks to all of the sponsors too!!! Having great sponsors is always a plus!!



Nox and Mllr set it up... great to have two active benchmark editors!


(ps - good use of that server PSU  )


----------



## JCOC

Jpmboy said:


> Nox and Mllr set it up... great to have two active benchmark editors!
> 
> 
> (ps - good use of that server PSU  )


Yes indeed it is, they do a great job!! 

Yea little sever PSU I use to power pump, fans, and the ASUS OC panel (so I can monitor temps while a non ASUS board is powered off.) It has came in handy a few times.


----------



## kimandsally

*Cine*

Cine 1150


----------



## kimandsally

*GPUpi*

GPUPi


----------



## kimandsally

*Vantage*

Vantage


----------



## Jpmboy

JCOC said:


> GPUPI 1B: 63.196
> Extreme class
> 
> I want to thank and give a huge shout out to @*Noxinite* , @*Jpmboy* , @*Dr4go* ON, and @*mllrkllr88* for setting this competition up!! Also thanks to everyone that participated in either class. It is awesome to see a forum competition have so much participation. Thanks to all of the sponsors too!!! Having great sponsors is always a plus!!


added


kimandsally said:


> Cine 1150


added


kimandsally said:


> GPUPi


added


kimandsally said:


> Vantage


Rejected, covered GPUz window


----------



## Noxinite

*OP updated!*


----------



## JCOC

Tha bombs are about to start dropping. Lol


----------



## d0minat0r

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8734990


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Is showing Frequency in hwmonitor not required?


----------



## Jpmboy

1whiteshark1 said:


> Is showing Frequency in hwmonitor not required?


it's (edit not required for the ambient category.


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Jpmboy said:


> it's required for the ambient category.





kimandsally said:


> Cine 1150





kimandsally said:


> Vantage


Hate to complain but those are invalid then, no?


----------



## bigblock990

Jpmboy said:


> it's required for the ambient category.


Only temp is required in hwmonitor I thought?


----------



## macsbeach98

2 Cards a Reference and a Gigabyte both are potatoes.
First use with the Gen5 Epower I like it its good to use only takes a minute to get used to the onboard buttons.

And a couple of scores from me sorry I haven't spent more time with this other things have kept me busy and its too damn hot here most of the time to be serious this time of the year.


----------



## Mikecdm

bigblock990 said:


> Only temp is required in hwmonitor I thought?


Thats what i thought


----------



## Jpmboy

Mikecdm said:


> Thats what i thought


erm, I'll let Dave make the final call, the ambient rules say 5003(4) max clock and we have rejected earlier subs for failure to show the max clock column... i missed this is KandS's subs. Oops. We'll straighten it out.



1whiteshark1 said:


> Hate to complain but those are invalid then, no?


if max clock is required, then yes they will be rejected.


----------



## cbjaust

bigblock990 said:


> Only temp is required in hwmonitor I thought?


That's what I took from Ambient Category Rule 8: "We require that you keep hwmonitor software open during the bench and that we clearly see the expected rise and fall of system component temps"
But I suppose with a 5003MHz restriction in the ambient category hwmonitor output of the clocks could be requested for high score showing low clocks in CPUz. I dare say it's only an issue for those using Intel CPUs and perhaps AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver.


----------



## chispy

My first submission for the competition. Place holder as my Tim cracked early on the cpu pot and had to brake it down , finally figure out how to get rid of the nasty cold bug , thanks to the guys in the team OCN and Alex.ro for the tips.


----------



## Samsarulz

Core i9 9900K @ *6732.7 MHz* = *8809* Memory Multi Core



* Link *--> * http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8731573 *

* RIG Pics *



Spoiler


----------



## KaRtA82

I followed the sample screenshots, so I hope that it suffices for Ambient, otherwise would have been a massive waste of time. I got nothing to hide on my subs anyway and can re-run with video proof if need be. Poor form if it changed through the thread to say you need it.

Anyway, subs for me here. Pretty happy with it considering I only had a handful of hours to play, and my first and better 5870 dies when mounting a block somehow, so I had a rushed session last night for these subs.

Should we have backups too??? These are my best so no sandbags here. Just in it for the fun.


R15 - 6 Core - 1722 / 6 = 287 (Magic Vantage tweak used here)

Geek 3 - 9305
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8735977

Vantage - 25072

GPIpi - 1m12.674s


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> bigblock990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only temp is required in hwmonitor I thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i thought
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too. We probably should have asked for it originally, but we never changed the rules to state that it was needed - so you *do not* need the clocks row in HWMonitor.


----------



## kimandsally

*Vantage*

Better


----------



## bigblock990

mllrkllr88 said:


> Correct, you are not required by the rules to show the clocks in hwmonitor, however, it is always encouraged to protect yourself.


See above quote from the man himself. Was discussed previously


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, only temp is required to show in the ambient/5GHz class :blinksmil


----------



## Nikster

Hi, here my Ambiente results 

Geek 3
------------


Link:

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736104

Cinebench R15
------------------


Vantage 
----------


Link:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5742607


GPUPI
--------



Link:
https://hwbot.org/submission/4057919_nik_gpupi___1b_radeon_hd_5870_1min_12sec_21ms?recalculate=true

Rig Pics:






My little Binning 
-----------------------







Nice Comp, big thx for this 

Greez Nik


----------



## 1whiteshark1

My mistake, i apologise


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good luck on the last day chaps !


----------



## Jpmboy

1whiteshark1 said:


> My mistake, i apologise


not your mistake... it was mine. I replied without double checking. I agree with Nox, we probably should have had it in the rules from the get go for the Ambient/5GHz category


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> That's what I thought too. We probably should have asked for it originally, but we never changed the rules to state that it was needed - so you *do not* need the clocks row in HWMonitor.


Correct. If you follow the OP and the example screenshots then you are good to go. Showing the clocks in hwmonitor is not required as per the rules, however, it is always encouraged :thumb:


----------



## IvanCupa

Hello, I'm in for the lucky draw. Since i found my only HD 5870 is damaged. 
GLHF Guys!

Cinebench: 1715pts = 285,833 per core
Vantage: 23336
GPUPi 1B: 1m 43s 716ms = 103.716s


----------



## Cautilus

Subbing for Ambient category, unfortunately I don't have access to modern Intel so I'm also in it for the lucky draw.

CB R15: 2045 / 8 = 255.625
Vantage: 24231
GPUPI 1B: 1m 14.153s or 74.153s


----------



## Noxinite

A GB3 sub for me before I forget. Bad efficiency, but eh full pot IMC ftw!

Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8732285


----------



## mllrkllr88

Extreme class submission (all done ambient):

Geek Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736307


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Extreme class submission (all done ambient):
> 
> Geek Link: http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736307


 Well done! that TG ram is looking strong!


----------



## kicsipapucs

Hey guys!

Another result from me for the comp.

Vantage 24735


----------



## kimandsally

*geek*

My geek
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736310


----------



## kimandsally

Cine 15


----------



## rt123

Token Geek submission - 10386


Link:- http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736324


No GPU subs because right as I was preparing to take the GPU cold, my ln2 supplier raised my prices by 3.5X. Good times...


----------



## KaRtA82

All these "bugged" Geek3 submissions are awesome. Keep em coming!


----------



## rt123

Got a non bugged one as well, if you'd like to compare 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/410...overclocking-competition-26.html#post27759504


----------



## chispy

Extreme Category:

CBR15 - 2879


----------



## KaRtA82

You may have missed my humour. 100% prefer to see the real 12-11-11 timing scores though. Cant wait to try some A2 myself now.


----------



## chispy

Extreme Category: 

Geekbench: 6665


http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736341


----------



## rt123

KaRtA82 said:


> You may have missed my humour. 100% prefer to see the real 12-11-11 timing scores though. Cant wait to try some A2 myself now.




Oops. Sorry.

Re A2, get Gene. Apex unable to boot 4800 divider, atleast for me. 4700 also took hours of retrying. Prolly much easier with Gene or new Apex.


----------



## chispy

KaRtA82 said:


> You may have missed my humour. 100% prefer to see the real 12-11-11 timing scores though. Cant wait to try some A2 myself now.


They are humming along nicely , thanks. I hope you find a good kit of A2 , best of luck , cheers bro.


----------



## aerotracks

Some weird bug preventing my lightning from going higher than stock volts  

Vantage:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5742749
GPUPI:
https://hwbot.org/submission/4058678_


----------



## bigblock990

Final scores - ambient

R15: 1156/4 = 289
GB3: 10290 http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736355
Vantage: 27381
GPUPI: 70.210s


----------



## afrom1

iprov scor ambint afrom1
gpupi 1b 71.464s
Vantage 25588
cinebinc r15 3258/12 = 271.5


----------



## Cautilus

Just realised my previous submission might have been invalid since the entirety of the GPUPI window wasn't being shown. If that sub is invalid then please use this one instead.


----------



## Mikecdm

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736334
GB3 - 9479
GpuPi- 72.829
Vantage - 26,346
R15 - 2257 = 282.13


----------



## kicsipapucs

Hey guys!

Here are my final 3D stages results:
Vantage 25716
gpupi 01m 17.817 /77.817


----------



## KaRtA82

When this is over, can someone please tell me how you score so much in Vantage. 
And also how in GPUpi everyone shows RTC 1ms where mine no matter how I set my install wont (either invariable or 24ms)

Big scores from all, this was fun.


----------



## IvanCupa

Last lucky draw from me.
Geekbench 3 MemScore Multi: 9844

http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736329


----------



## The Pook

KaRtA82 said:


> When this is over, can someone please tell me how you score so much in Vantage.



I can't even get Vantage to run more than a few seconds into the first test without throwing an error :laughings

Something was up with my W10 install so I reinstalled last night, maybe that was my issue. Didn't work on my 1080 Ti or my 7470 I was benching this week.


----------



## rt123

Bigblock encouraged me to do some runs on stock cooler, so I open the window and did some runs in -10C air. 


Vantage 24734

GPUPi 1.18.515


----------



## Mikecdm

KaRtA82 said:


> When this is over, can someone please tell me how you score so much in Vantage.
> And also how in GPUpi everyone shows RTC 1ms where mine no matter how I set my install wont (either invariable or 24ms)
> 
> Big scores from all, this was fun.


Wish I knew


----------



## Splave

10703 geek 3 extreme
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736403


----------



## Splave

30745 vantage extreme

52.802 gpupi extreme


----------



## kicsipapucs

And my final 2D stage scores:
R15 1152/4=288
geekbench3 ram score: 9058
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8736309


----------



## Noxinite

Some people cutting it very close I see. 😉

*THE COMPETITION IS NOW CLOSED. ANY SCORES SUBMITTED AFTER THIS POST WILL NOT BE COUNTED.

THERE IS TO BE NO EDITING OF POSTS AFTER THE DEADLINE OR YOU MAY BE REMOVED FROM THE COMPETITION WITH NO FURTHER NOTICE.*


----------



## d0minat0r

Congratulations for all participants! Thanks for organizations and big thanks to sponsors! 

I need to work on my efficiency.


Regards


----------



## mllrkllr88

Congratulations to all the participants!

Over the next few days we will go through all the submissions and finalize the results. I want to thank everyone who made a submission and also the moderators for making this competition so successful!


:cheers:


----------



## Splave

who will be the first to spill the beans on vantage?


----------



## Noxinite

Splave said:


> who will be the first to spill the beans on vantage?


Tell me all your secrets! 😄


----------



## Splave

“There are no straight lines in nature or business.” 
― Verne Harnish, Scaling Up


----------



## 5erveD

Many thanks for this nice competition.
Had fun participating.

I like beans. 
Can I have some ?

I did saw that for Vantage gt1 performs better on the first fresh run from boot. 
After a driver crash it can be rewarding to do a reboot. Most of the times the runs after a first crash go down in score. 
Not sure if this is a thing and/or happens with all 3d mark benches.



Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## macsbeach98

Another great comp Dave its a credit to you, the moderators, OCN, the sponsors and all the participants. 

Sorry I couldnt be more active this time around.


----------



## bigblock990

Huge Thanks to mllrkllr and crew for organizing and moderating the comp. Thanks to the sponsors for supporting it. I had more fun competing in this than hwbot the last month


----------



## Noxinite

bigblock990 said:


> Huge Thanks to mllrkllr and crew for organizing and moderating the comp. Thanks to the sponsors for supporting it. I had more fun competing in this than hwbot the last month /forum/images/smilies/redface.gif/forum/images/smilies/redface.gif


Good to hear, there'll be more comps in the future. 😉


----------



## kicsipapucs

Nice to know, I regret skipping the previous one and a shame where I ended up now (based on my own excel about rankings), so if there are more, I'll try to improve there.
Kudos to David for organizing yet another very good compo.


----------



## kimandsally

How long for the final results please?


----------



## The Pook

kimandsally said:


> How long for the final results please?



February 29th.


----------



## mllrkllr88

kimandsally said:


> How long for the final results please?


The results thread will go live soon, hopefully tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## KaRtA82

Its already tomorrow here...... lol


----------



## mllrkllr88

Check out the conclusion thread here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/410...ies-freezer-burn-conclusion.html#post27841274

Thanks again to the sponsors and all who participated!


----------

